# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Հարցեր տնտեսագիտությունից ու տնտեսությունից

## Belle

Այս թեմայում եկեք քննարկենք տնտեսագիտությանն ու ՀՀ, ինչպես նաև համաշխարհային տնտեսությանը վերաբերող բազմապիսի ու բազմաթիվ հարցեր: Ակումբի տնտեսագետններն ու ապագա տնտեսագետները  :Smile:  կփորձեն պատասխանել առաջացած հարցերին: Ինչու չէ, նաև լսել ոչ մասնագետների կարծիքը:  :Wink:  Դե, բարի ժամանց, հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ:

----------


## dvgray

Սկսենք հետևյալ հարցից  :Smile: 
 Հայաստանում կա՞ն արդյոք բաց բաժնետիրական ընկերություններ, որոնց ակցիաներից  կարելի է գնել, և ստանալ ռեալ շահույթ:

----------


## Kheranyan

> Հայաստանում կա՞ն արդյոք բաց բաժնետիրական ընկերություններ, որոնց ակցիաներից կարելի է գնել, և ստանալ ռեալ շահույթ


Այո կան, ես կարող եմ տալ դրանցից միքանիսի անունները, որոնց բաժնետոմսրը կարող եք ձեռք բերել բորսայում և մասնակցություն ունենալ այդ կազմակերպությունների կառավարման գործին (եթե իհարկե այդ կազմակերպությունը վաճառի այդքան բաժնետոմս և եթե դուք ունենաք բավարար միջոցներ դրանք գնելու համար) կամ ստանալ դիվիդենտներ:

----------


## Նավաստի

Իսկ գները՞

Մոտավոր...

----------


## dvgray

> Այո կան, ես կարող եմ տալ դրանցից միքանիսի անունները, որոնց բաժնետոմսրը կարող եք ձեռք բերել բորսայում և մասնակցություն ունենալ այդ կազմակերպությունների կառավարման գործին (եթե իհարկե այդ կազմակերպությունը վաճառի այդքան բաժնետոմս և եթե դուք ունենաք բավարար միջոցներ դրանք գնելու համար) կամ ստանալ դիվիդենտներ:


Էլ ի՞նչ  ԲԲԸ. եթե իր բաժնեմասերը չեն վաճառվում բորսայում: Մյուս կողմից էլ այդ բաժնեմասերի գինը պետք է լինի ըստ սկզբունքի այնքան, որ միջին աշխատող քաղաքացին կարողանա այն գնել /ասենք մի 1000-10000 դրամ/: Թե չէ էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի այն թողարկելը:
Ճի՞շտ եմ, թե՞ ոչ  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> ստանալ դիվիդենտներ:


Իսկ ինչ ռեալ մեխանիզմներով են այդ ֆիրմայի տեղեկագրերը կազմվում: Կարելի է Հայաստանում հանգիստ ցույց տալ, որ ֆիրման չի ունեցել ոչ մի շահույթ, և հետևաբար դիվիդենտներ չի կարող բաժանել:
Ինչպե՞ս է պաշտպանված արժեթղթի տերը սուտ. սխալ հաշվետվություններից:

----------


## Նավաստի

Լավ հարց էր: Իրոք, որ հետաքրքիր է:

Ինչպե՞ս կարող է քաղաքացին ապահովագրված լինել նման դեպքերից:

----------


## Economist

> Այո կան, ես կարող եմ տալ դրանցից միքանիսի անունները, որոնց բաժնետոմսրը կարող եք ձեռք բերել բորսայում և մասնակցություն ունենալ այդ կազմակերպությունների կառավարման գործին (եթե իհարկե այդ կազմակերպությունը վաճառի այդքան բաժնետոմս և եթե դուք ունենաք բավարար միջոցներ դրանք գնելու համար) կամ ստանալ դիվիդենտներ:


 Նայեցի Kheranyanի բերած ընկերությունները և ասեմ, որ դրանք հիմնականում սեփականաշնորհման ընթացքում են դարձել ԲԲԸ: Սրանցից կարող եմ առանձնացնել Արարատ բանկը, որը վերջերս իրականացրել էր բաժնետոմսերի թողարկում ու պետք է նշել, որ դրանց նկատմամբ պահանջակը բավականին մեծ է եղել: Ասեմ, որ բաժնետոմսերի անվանական արժեքը եղել է 5000 դրամ, իսկ տեղաբաշխվել է 5900դրամով:
Ինչ վերաբերում է ՀՀ արժեթղթերի շուկային, ապա ցավոք այնտեղ կատարվող գործարքներ մեծ մասը կրում է ֆիկտիվ բնույթ և հիմնական մասնակիցներն են բանկերը և մասնագիտացված անձինք, իսկ մասնավոր ներդրողները խիստ պասիվ են:Պետք է նշել նաև, որ բորսան աշխուժացնելու փորձեր են կատարվում: Մասնավորապես այս վերջերս Armexը վերակազմակերպել է ԲԲԸ-ի և վաճառվել է OMX-ին, որն իրենից ներկայացնում է շվեդո-ֆինական ֆինանսական ծառայություններ տրամադրող ընկերություն է, որը զբաղվում է բորսաների զարգացմամբ: Նաև կարևոր էր, անցյալ տարվա վերջին ընդունված «Արժեթղթեր շուկայի կարգավորման մասին» ՀՀ օրենքը:

----------


## Kheranyan

> Էլ ի՞նչ  ԲԲԸ. եթե իր բաժնեմասերը չեն վաճառվում բորսայում: Մյուս կողմից էլ այդ բաժնեմասերի գինը պետք է լինի ըստ սկզբունքի այնքան, որ միջին աշխատող քաղաքացին կարողանա այն գնել /ասենք մի 1000-10000 դրամ/: Թե չէ էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի այն թողարկելը:
> Ճի՞շտ եմ, թե՞ ոչ


Այո, պրակտիկորեն դու ճիշտ ես, ես համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ այն առումով, որ  դրանք պետք է ազատ վաճառվեն և յուրաքանչյուրը կարողանա դրանք ձեռք բերել, բայց որ դրանց գները պետք է տատանվեն 1000-10000, ապա այս հարցում մի քիչ համամիտ չեմ: Եթե ֆիրման ունի մեծ համբավ կամ կամ բաժնետոմսեր թողարկում է ոչ հաճախակի և չունի լրացուցիչ կապիտալի ներգրավման խնդիր, ապա դրա գները կարող են շատ ավելի բարձր լինել:



> Իսկ ինչ ռեալ մեխանիզմներով են այդ ֆիրմայի տեղեկագրերը կազմվում: Կարելի է Հայաստանում հանգիստ ցույց տալ, որ ֆիրման չի ունեցել ոչ մի շահույթ, և հետևաբար դիվիդենտներ չի կարող բաժանել:
> Ինչպե՞ս է պաշտպանված արժեթղթի տերը սուտ. սխալ հաշվետվություններից:





> Նայեցի Kheranyanի բերած ընկերությունները և ասեմ, որ դրանք հիմնականում սեփականաշնորհման ընթացքում են դարձել ԲԲԸ: Սրանցից կարող եմ առանձնացնել Արարատ բանկը, որը վերջերս իրականացրել էր բաժնետոմսերի թողարկում ու պետք է նշել, որ դրանց նկատմամբ պահանջակը բավականին մեծ է եղել: Ասեմ, որ բաժնետոմսերի անվանական արժեքը եղել է 5000 դրամ, իսկ տեղաբաշխվել է 5900դրամով:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ՀՀ արժեթղթերի շուկային, ապա ցավոք այնտեղ կատարվող գործարքներ մեծ մասը կրում է ֆիկտիվ բնույթ և հիմնական մասնակիցներն են բանկերը և մասնագիտացված անձինք, իսկ մասնավոր ներդրողները խիստ պասիվ են:Պետք է նշել նաև, որ բորսան աշխուժացնելու փորձեր են կատարվում:


Այստեղ դուք ճիշտ եք և ես կասեմ, որ այսօր Հայաստանում կան մի քանի ընկերություններ, որոնք ռեալ կատարում են բաժնետոմսերի և պարտատոմսերի թողարկում և ազատ բաց են թողում շուկա, որոնք կարող է գնել ցանկացած անձ,  դրանք են մասնավորապես՝ Արարատ բանկը, Հայէկոնոմբանկը և Վալլետա սպը-ն:

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե ֆիրման ունի մեծ համբավ կամ կամ բաժնետոմսեր թողարկում է ոչ հաճախակի և չունի լրացուցիչ կապիտալի ներգրավման խնդիր, ապա դրա գները կարող են շատ ավելի բարձր լինել:


Այստեղ սակայն տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից չկա՞ արդյոք նոնսենս  :Think: : 
Ինչպե՞ս կարող է բարգավաճող, զարգացող ֆիրման շուկայական տնտեսության պայմաններում չունենալ լրացուցիչ կապիտալի կարիք: Չէ՞ որ լրացուցիչ կապիտալը՝ դա լրացուցիչ հզորություններ է իր տնտեսական պրոեկտների իրականացման համար:

Ինչու՞  /գործնականում/ Հայաստանում ոչ մի ֆիրմա չունի այդ լրացուցիչ դրամի կարիքը  :Think: : Կան նույնիսկ հակառակ պրոցեսները, երբ իրենց շարքային բաժնետերի ձեռքից խաբեությամբ կամ ուժով վերցնում են նրա բաժնեմաս-բաժնետոմսերը եվ այդ ֆիրմաները վերածում բացարձակ սեփականության: Չէ՞ որ սա դեմ է շուկայական տնտեսության կանոններին  :Xeloq: :

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Այստեղ սակայն տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից չկա՞ արդյոք նոնսենս : 
> Ինչպե՞ս կարող է բարգավաճող, զարգացող ֆիրման շուկայական տնտեսության պայմաններում չունենալ լրացուցիչ կապիտալի կարիք: Չէ՞ որ լրացուցիչ կապիտալը՝ դա լրացուցիչ հզորություններ է իր տնտեսական պրոեկտների իրականացման համար:
> 
> Ինչու՞  /գործնականում/ Հայաստանում ոչ մի ֆիրմա չունի այդ լրացուցիչ դրամի կարիքը : Կան նույնիսկ հակառակ պրոցեսները, երբ իրենց շարքային բաժնետերի ձեռքից խաբեությամբ կամ ուժով վերցնում են նրա բաժնեմաս-բաժնետոմսերը եվ այդ ֆիրմաները վերածում բացարձակ սեփականության: Չէ՞ որ սա դեմ է շուկայական տնտեսության կանոններին :


Ընդհանրապես ֆիրմաները դիմում եմ բաժնետոմսերի օգնությանը , երբ անհրաժեշտ է մեծ քանակի կապիտալ մեծ փոփոխություններ կատարելու կամ ընդ;լայնվելու համար , իսկ քանի որ մեզ մոտ արժեթղթերի շուկան դեռ զարգացած չի , ֆիրմաները շատ հազվադեպ են թողարկում բաժնետոմսեր գործունեությունը ընդլայնելու կամ ասենք նոր տեխնոլոգիաներով հագեցնելու համար , ավելի շատ ապավինում են սեփական միջոցներին , երբեմն էլ բանկերին : Մեզ մոտ դեռ ժամանակ է պետք որպեսզի գործարարները պատրաստ լինեն , հոգեբանական տեսանկյունից , հրաժարվել 100 տոկոս սեփականությունից ներդրումների դիմաց :

----------


## Adam_Smith

Ուշադիր կարդացել եմ  վերը կատարված գրառումները  ու կցանկանայի հարցնել բոլոր տնտեսագիտությամբ հետաքրքրվողներին և չհետաքրքրվողներին. փոխարժեքի կայունությունն ա լավ թե գների կայունությունը????????

----------


## dvgray

> Ուշադիր կարդացել եմ  վերը կատարված գրառումները  ու կցանկանայի հարցնել բոլոր տնտեսագիտությամբ հետաքրքրվողներին և չհետաքրքրվողներին. փոխարժեքի կայունությունն ա լավ թե գների կայունությունը????????


Լավ է էն, ինչ-որ լավ է երկրի քաղաքացիների տնտեսական գործնեությանը:
Այս տեսանկյունից արհեստական գների կայունությունը, կամ փոխարժեքի կայունությունը հառահար կտրվածքով միշտ էլ կբերի դեֆոլտների: Անգամ ԱՄՆ-ի պես գերհզոր երկրում: Էլ չեմ խոսում մեր երկրի պես, տնտեսական և քաղաքական իմաստով՝ "բանանային" երկրների մասին: 
Այստեղ սովետական-պլանային  մեթոդներով տնտեսական մեխանիզմների կիրառումը՝ նշանակում է միայն *անընդունակ* կառավարում և  *երկրի իմունային համակարգի անվերականգնելի, ամբողջական  կազմաքանդում*… 
Այն, ինչ արել էին Եգոր Գայդարի և Հրանտ Բագրատյանի կառավարությունները, դրանք նախապատրաստում էին առողջ, մրցունակ տնտեսական համակարգեր: Որոնք ցավոք վերջնականապես ավերվեցին Ռուսաստանում և Հայաստանում հետագա  ԿԳԲ-ական կառավարման տարիներին:

----------


## dvgray

Մի հարց ներկա իրավիճակից:
Ինչքան հասկացա, փաստացի վերացվում է պարզեցված հարկատեսակը :
Ի՞նչ հետևանքների կբերի դա Հայաստանի տնտեսական դաշում:
 :Think:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մի հարց ներկա իրավիճակից:
> Ինչքան հասկացա, փաստացի վերացվում է պարզեցված հարկատեսակը :
> Ի՞նչ հետևանքների կբերի դա Հայաստանի տնտեսական դաշում:


Իմ ոչ մասնագիտական կարծիքով, այսօր կատարվող բոլոր օրենսդրական փոփոխությունները՝ այդ թվում և պարզեցված հարկի վերացումը, միտված են «սատկացնելու» մանր ու միջին բիզնեսը:

----------


## dvgray

> Իմ ոչ մասնագիտական կարծիքով, այսօր կատարվող բոլոր օրենսդրական փոփոխությունները՝ այդ թվում և պարզեցված հարկի վերացումը, միտված են «սատկացնելու» մանր ու միջին բիզնեսը:


Ես էլ այդ կարծիքին եմ: Սակայն ստացվում է մի իրավիճակ, երբ "սատկացվում" է մի ոլորտ, որի վրա պետք է հիմնվեր ամբողջ երկիրը:
Համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ նման է նրան, որ ընտանիքի հայրը ուտի ընտանիքի ամբողջ սնունդը, և իր 1 և 2 տարեկան երեխաներին ոչինչ չմնա սնվելու, ու քիչ-քիչ սովից նվաղեն ու մահանան:
Սա չի՞ նշանակում արդյոք կտրել այն ճյուղը, որի վրա նստած ես:

Եթե այո, ապա չէ՞ որ սա չեն կարող չհասկանալ մեր "օլիգարխ"-"պապաները": 
Արդյո՞ք սա չի նշանակում անցում անխուսափելի խորտակման հաջորդ կարևորագույն փուլ: Այսինքն այս ամենը, քաղաքական պատճառներով ՝  անխուսափելի են, անկախ անձերից ու ղեկավարներից: Քանի դեռ չի փոխվել արտաքին քաղաքական կուրսը:

----------


## beginer

Բարև ձեզ
անձամբ ես մասնագիտությամբ հաշվապահ- տնտեսագետ եմ և պարզեցված հարկի ոչնչացմամբ մտածում  եմ  որ ես օրենքը ընդունողները կամ բան չեն հասկանում, կամ    
էլ  հասկանալով ժողովրդին սովի են տալիս: Դե բյոuջեն էլ մի ձև պիտի լցնեն:
Իրանց մտածելով վերացնում են ստվերը, բայց մի  քանի բան հաշվի չեն առնում 
1. նոր սկսող  բիզնեսը առաջ չի կարող գնալ  հզորների դեմ չհաշված նրան որ հզորների տերերը իրենք են և հարկերից էլ կարգին խուսափում են:
2.  գների  բարձրացում
 ՏՈՒԺՈՂԸ ԼԻՆԵԼՈՒ Է ՄԻԱՅՆ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ 

Են մնացածն էլ չասեմ այսքան էլ մեր ազգի համար հերիք է;

----------


## Economist

Լսել եմ պարզեցված հարկը ուզում են վերականգնել: Ճի՞շտ է :Think:

----------


## Janita Hero

Տնտեսագետ եմ ու ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքիր այժմյան թանկացումների առթիվ՝ արհեստածի՞ն են, թե՞ տնտեսական բնականոն երևույթներ: 

Ունեմ կարծիքս, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր են այլ անդամների կարծիքները, որոնք կլինեն հիմնավորված:

Շնորհակալություն

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Թանկացումը բնական է , բայց ոչ թանկացման տեմպերն ու աստիճանը : Եթե մեզ մոտ թանկանում է սպառողական զամբյուղի որևէ ապրանք՝օրինակ հացը , պատճառաբանվելով , որ թանկացումը գալիս է դրսից , ապա այդպիսի դեպքերում պետք է հաշվի առնել միայն հումքի թանկացումը : Իսկ բոլորս լավ գիտենք , որ ամենաթանկը գնահատվում է աշխատուժը , ինչի թանկացում մենք չենք տեսնում , հետևաբար այսպիսի թանկացումները կապ չունեն ոչ մի տնտեսական գործոնի հետ :

----------


## Economist

> Թանկացումը բնական է , բայց ոչ թանկացման տեմպերն ու աստիճանը : Եթե մեզ մոտ թանկանում է սպառողական զամբյուղի որևէ ապրանք՝օրինակ հացը , պատճառաբանվելով , որ թանկացումը գալիս է դրսից , ապա այդպիսի դեպքերում պետք է հաշվի առնել միայն հումքի թանկացումը : Իսկ բոլորս լավ գիտենք , որ ամենաթանկը գնահատվում է աշխատուժը , ինչի թանկացում մենք չենք տեսնում , հետևաբար այսպիսի թանկացումները կապ չունեն ոչ մի տնտեսական գործոնի հետ :


Ճիշտ ես, որ եթե մարդկանց աշխատավարձը բարձրանում է, ապա որոշ ժամանակ հետո նաև ապրանքների գներն են թանկանում  :Ok:  Բայց մեր երկրի դեպքը այլ է… Դա նույնիսկ կապ չունի համաշխարհային տնտեսության հետ: Կոնկրետ հացի թանկացում չպետք է լիներ, քանի որ ֆյուչերսային պայմանագրերով մինչև տարվա կեսերը հացահատիկի գները ապահովագրված են թանկացումից: Ուղղակի գների թանկացումները ձեռք են տալիս որոշ մոնոպոլիստների: Արդեն նույնիսկ չեն էլ բավարարվում դրամ/դոլար հարաբերության  գեր շահույթներից, որը ստացվում է հենց նույն ապրանքները ներմուծելուց:  :Angry2:

----------


## Kita

Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, ինչ կասեք, մոտակա տաս օրը դոլլարի կուրսի անկում կամ բարձրացում կլինի, որը որ դեպքում և որը հստակ ձեր կարծիքով և փաստերով… :Wink:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, ինչ կասեք, մոտակա տաս օրը դոլլարի կուրսի անկում կամ բարձրացում կլինի, որը որ դեպքում և որը հստակ ձեր կարծիքով և փաստերով…


Դոլարի կուրսը շատ բաներից է կախված: Եթե դու հարցնում ես կոնկրետ մեր երկրի համար, ապա պետք է նշել որ վերջերս տեղի ունեցածը ոչ միայն դոլարի անկում էր (որը տեղի է ունեցել ամբողջ աշխարհում), այլեւ դրամի արժեվորում, իսկ սա ես կապու եմ ԿԲի հետ, քանի որ գների աճը գոնե որոշ չափով քողարկելու համար ԿԲը անհիմն պակասեցրել է շրջանառության մեջ դրամի զանգվածը: 

Իսկ կոնկրետ քո հարցի համար միանշանակ չեմ կարող ասել , քանի որ հնարավոր է, որ իշխանությունները ժողովրդին չգրգռելու համար այլեւս չարժեվորեն դրամը, բայց այդ դեպքում գնաճը ավելի արտահայտիչ կդառնա: ՈՒստի ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, եթե իշխանությունները գնաճը զսպելու այլ մեթոդներ չգտնեն, նրանք ստիպված կլինեն կրկին արժեվորել դրամը:

*Հետաքրքիր թեմա է, ակումբցիներ ի՞նչ կասեք այս առումով:* :Smile:

----------


## Zangezur

Ժողովուրդ ինձ մինչև ապրիլի 1-ը <հողի առաջարկի  և պահանջարկի առանձնահատկությունները, հողի գնի հաշվարկումը> թեմայով հայերեն գրքերի (նորմալ) ցանկա պետք կամ ինտերնետի կայք (հայերեն), որ կարողանամ 15 էջից ոչ պակաս մի հատ կուրսային գերմ: :Think:  :Sad:  :Huh:  :Sad:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Դժվար թե այդպիսի գրականություն ճարես հայերեն լեզվով , ավելի լավ ա Ազգային Գրադարան գնաս :

----------


## Ahik

Քոթանյան «Շուկայական Էկոնոմիկա»
Փորձիր :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ի դեպ խորհուրդ կտամ օգտվել քեզ ծանոթ գրքերի գրականության ցանկերից. Հաստատ լիքը լավ գրքեր կգտնես :Wink:

----------


## Orion

Ողջույն, ես նոր եմ մուտք գործել ու շատ հետաքրքրեց այս էջը



> Ուշադիր կարդացել եմ  վերը կատարված գրառումները  ու կցանկանայի հարցնել բոլոր տնտեսագիտությամբ հետաքրքրվողներին և չհետաքրքրվողներին. փոխարժեքի կայունությունն ա լավ թե գների կայունությունը????????


Հայաստանի համար ամենակարևորը կարծում եմ, որ փոխարժեքի կայունությունն է, քանի որ մենք առավելապես ներմուծող երկիր ենք և արտարժույթի մեծ տատանումները կարող են բացասական հետևանք թողնել
1. ներմուծողների վրա, եթե արտարժույթն աճի,
2. սովորական սպառողների վրա, եթե այն նվազի:
Եթե դիտենք շուկայական մեխանիզմներից ելնելով, ապա մեր երկրում գները պետք է թելադրի արտարժույթը, միայն մի ճշգրտումով /ՀՆԱ-ի փոփոխությամբ/:
Ներկայիս վիճակում արտարժույթի նման անկման պատճառը պայմանավորված է պարզապես նրանով, որ մի շարք մենաշնորհային ներմուծողներ դրանից գերշահույթներ են ստանում + բանկային համակարգի շնորհիվ բնակչության ստվար զանգվածից պարզապես "կողոպուտ" է կատարվում:
Ընդհանրապես արտարժույթի /տվյալ դեպքում դոլլարի/ անկումով կարելի է լուծել տնտեսական կարևոր խնդիր, այն է` երկրի կրեդիտորական պարտքը:
***
Կուզենայի նաև պատասխանել այն հարցին, թե արդյոք ներկայիս տնտեսական փոփոխությունները բխում են շուկայական հարաբերություններից, թե պարզապես "սարքած գործա"
Ես կարող եմ այսպես պատասխանել այս հարցին. ինչ որ կատարվել է մեր երկրում վերջին 15 տարվա ընթացքում, "սաղ էլ սարքած գործա", պարզապես շուկայական մեխանիզների ազդեցությունը միշտ էլ ինքնուրույնաբար ձգտում է կարգավորել և որոշ դեպքերում թելադրում է իր օրենքները:
Մոտակա 2-3 տարվա ընթացքում, կարծում եմ, որ կկատարվեն լուրջ տնտեսական փոփոխություններ /էլի "սարքած գործա" լինելու/ ու դրանում կարևոր դերը պատկանում է մեր կառավարության աշխատանքը, որը, հավատացեք, "մի բան կանի", քանի որ այլ կերպ չի կարող: Իսկ դրանից հետո շուկան հնարավոր է, որ որոշ հարցեր սկսի ինքնուրույն թելադրել: Համենայնդեպս, ես դեռ հույսս չեմ կտրել:
Անցումային տնտեսությունն այնպիսի մի համակարգ է, որը չի կարելի թողնել միայն շուկայական մեխանիզմների ձեռքերում, քանի որ այն չի կարող կարգավորվել ինքնուրույն, նամանավան, որ "սարքած գործերը" շատ են լինում:

----------


## Լեո

Ժող. ջան ինձ պետք են աշխարհի երկրների վերջին 10 տարիների *Ջինի գործակիցները* (եկամուտների բաշխման անհավասարության գործակից): 
Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ունի այդ տվյալները, խնդրում եմ օգնեք:

----------


## Belle

> Ժող. ջան ինձ պետք են աշխարհի երկրների վերջին 10 տարիների *Ջինի գործակիցները* (եկամուտների բաշխման անհավասարության գործակից): 
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ունի այդ տվյալները, խնդրում եմ օգնեք:


Ստեղ նայի, եթե չգտնես, ասա  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Ստեղ նայի, եթե չգտնես, ասա


Համաշխարհային բանկի կայք էջում մեռա "լողալով", չեմ կարողանում գտնել էտ անտեր տվյալները, չկա ու չկա :Sad:

----------


## Ahik

> Ժող. ջան ինձ պետք են աշխարհի երկրների վերջին 10 տարիների *Ջինի գործակիցները* (եկամուտների բաշխման անհավասարության գործակից): 
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ունի այդ տվյալները, խնդրում եմ օգնեք:


ՄԱԿ-ի տվյալների բազայում նայի, ավելի կոնկրետ UNDP-ի բազայում:
Ավելի լավ բան ասեմ անձնագրով գնա Վիճվարչության գրադարան 8-իդ հարկ, հաստատ կօգնեն, կամել Ամերիկյան համալսառանի գրադարանում նայի, բայց առաջինը Վիճ-ը գնա :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

> ՄԱԿ-ի տվյալների բազայում նայի, ավելի կոնկրետ UNDP-ի բազայում:
> Ավելի լավ բան ասեմ անձնագրով գնա Վիճվարչության գրադարան 8-իդ հարկ, հաստատ կօգնեն, կամել Ամերիկյան համալսառանի գրադարանում նայի, բայց առաջինը Վիճ-ը գնա


Շնորհակալ եմ, UNDP-ի սայթն էլ եմ ոտնատակ տվել: 
Ես ուղղակի ասեցի կարող ա ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ պատրաստի տվյալները լինեն:

----------


## Ahik

> Շնորհակալ եմ, UNDP-ի սայթն էլ եմ ոտնատակ տվել: 
> Ես ուղղակի ասեցի կարող ա ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ պատրաստի տվյալները լինեն:


Պատրաստի տվյալներ Վիճ-ում կլինեն, հնարավոր է նաև վերլուծություններ էլ լինեն :Wink: , ամպայման գնա չես փոշմանի, շատ մեծ հնարավորություններ ունեն :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Պատրաստի տվյալներ Վիճ-ում կլինեն, հնարավոր է նաև վերլուծություններ էլ լինեն, ամպայման գնա չես փոշմանի, շատ մեծ հնարավորություններ ունեն


Հասցեն կասե՞ս:

----------


## Ahik

ՎԱԱԱԱԱՅՅՅՅՅՅՅՅՅՅՅ!!!!
Կառավարական 3-րդ շենք, հրապարակի մետրոյի հետևը :Shok:

----------


## davzion

Պարզեցված հարկի միակ թերությունն այն է, որ շատ խալտուրաների ու լվացումների հնարավորություն է տալիս ինչպես փոքր բիզնեսի, այնպես ել ԱԱՀ-ով աշխատող ֆիրմաների համար: Ես համամիտ եմ, որ երկրում պետք է հարկման մի սկզբունք աշխատի, եդ դեպքում շատերը կգան հարկման դաշտ, բայց միաժամանակ ՊԵՏՔ Է նվազեցվեն հարկերի դրույքաչափերն ու պարզեցվեն հարկային հաշվառման մեխանիզմները:
Ներկա պահին դա ֆանտաստիկա է թվում:

Իսկ ինչ արեցին մեր օրենսդիրները: Իբր թե ինչ որ բարեփոխումներ արեցին, սակայն արդյունքում ավելի խճճվեց հարկային օրենսդրական դաշտը ու ավելի բարդացավ հաշվապահություն վարելու խնդիրը:

Հ. Գ. Ամեն դեպքում պարզեցված հարկով աշխատողների կաշառքները վերեվներում պետք են  :Think: , ուրեմն լավ բաների հույս դեռ չենք կարող ունենալ:

----------


## Economist

> Պարզեցված հարկի միակ թերությունն այն է, որ շատ խալտուրաների ու լվացումների հնարավորություն է տալիս ինչպես փոքր բիզնեսի, այնպես ել ԱԱՀ-ով աշխատող ֆիրմաների համար: Ես համամիտ եմ, որ երկրում պետք է հարկման մի սկզբունք աշխատի, եդ դեպքում շատերը կգան հարկման դաշտ, բայց միաժամանակ ՊԵՏՔ Է նվազեցվեն հարկերի դրույքաչափերն ու պարզեցվեն հարկային հաշվառման մեխանիզմները:
> Ներկա պահին դա ֆանտաստիկա է թվում:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ արեցին մեր օրենսդիրները: Իբր թե ինչ որ բարեփոխումներ արեցին, սակայն արդյունքում ավելի խճճվեց հարկային օրենսդրական դաշտը ու ավելի բարդացավ հաշվապահություն վարելու խնդիրը:
> 
> Հ. Գ. Ամեն դեպքում պարզեցված հարկով աշխատողների կաշառքները վերեվներում պետք են , ուրեմն լավ բաների հույս դեռ չենք կարող ունենալ:


Համամիտ եմ, որ հարկային համակարգը ենթակա է լուրջ բարեփոխումների: Բայց նաև նշեմ,որ ոչ մի բարեփոխում, լինի դա հարկային , մաքսային, մեկ այլ ոլորտում արդյունավետ չի լինի առանց կոռուպցիայի հաղթահարման: Ընդ որում կորռուպցիայի հաղթահարումը պետք է սկսել պետական ապարատից, իսկ դա մեր հանրապետությունում ուտոպիայի պես բանա…

----------


## Ahik

> Պարզեցված հարկի միակ թերությունն այն է, որ շատ խալտուրաների ու լվացումների հնարավորություն է տալիս ինչպես փոքր բիզնեսի, այնպես ել ԱԱՀ-ով աշխատող ֆիրմաների համար: Ես համամիտ եմ, որ երկրում պետք է հարկման մի սկզբունք աշխատի, եդ դեպքում շատերը կգան հարկման դաշտ, բայց միաժամանակ ՊԵՏՔ Է նվազեցվեն հարկերի դրույքաչափերն ու պարզեցվեն հարկային հաշվառման մեխանիզմները:
> Ներկա պահին դա ֆանտաստիկա է թվում:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ արեցին մեր օրենսդիրները: Իբր թե ինչ որ բարեփոխումներ արեցին, սակայն արդյունքում ավելի խճճվեց հարկային օրենսդրական դաշտը ու ավելի բարդացավ հաշվապահություն վարելու խնդիրը:
> 
> Հ. Գ. Ամեն դեպքում պարզեցված հարկով աշխատողների կաշառքները վերեվներում պետք են , ուրեմն լավ բաների հույս դեռ չենք կարող ունենալ:


Աջքիս դու տնտեսագիտական ոլորտի մենակ տեսական մասի հետ ես ծանոթ, կյանքումտ փորձել ես ԱԱՀ վարել թղթային եղանակով? ԱԱՀ անցնողների 80%-ը հնարավորություն չունի նույնիսկ համակարգիչ գնելու, էլ ուր մնաց հաշվապահ պահելու.
Պարզեցված հարկով աշխատելը շատ հեշտ էր, տնօրենը շատ հանգիստ կարող էր նաև հաշվահահ աշխատել. Ուղղակի սա առվեց ուրիշ նկատառումով` 
1 աշխատատեղերի` հաշվապահների ավելացում :Tongue: 
2 գումարների թափանցիկությունն ապահո`վելու համար :Tongue: 
իսկ ստացվեց`
1 մանր կրպակները փակվեցին, իսկ մեծ խանութները` այսինքն իրենց խանութներն և սուպերմարկետներն ավելի մեծացան 
2 գումարները սկսեցին շրջանառվել իրենց բանկերով` այսինքն նրանք այստեղ շահում են երկակի` թե սպասարկնամ վճարից, թե գումարը շանկում շրջանառվելուց

Դե այսքանից հետո էլ ուր մնաց մանր և միջին բիզնեսի զարգացումը, համենայն դեպս ես չգիտեմ :Think:

----------


## Zangezur

Զբաղվածության քաղաքականություն թեմայով հայերեն նյութ որտեղից կարամ ճարեմ

----------


## Ahik

> Զբաղվածության քաղաքականություն թեմայով հայերեն նյութ որտեղից կարամ ճարեմ


Մի հատ գիրք կա, լավնա բայց շատ հինա արդեն. Մեջը կարողա լինի «Շուկայական էկոնոմիկա» Քոթանյան. Բայց ավելի լավ բան ասեմ, գնա Վիճ. վարչություն, այնտեղ ամեն ինչ էլ կա թե տեսական մաս, թե ցուցանիշներ :Wink:  
Իսկ ո՞ր առարկայինցա.

Մոռացա ասեյի Ազգային Գրադարանի ատենախոսությունների բաժնում նայի, այնտեղ էլ լիքը լավ նյութեր էլ կան. Եթե գնաս ազգային հիշի որ ատենախոսությունների բաժնից xerox չեն չողնում անես, ֆոտոյով գնա կնկարես հետո տանը հանգիստ կոմպով կկարդաս

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Աջքիս դու տնտեսագիտական ոլորտի մենակ տեսական մասի հետ ես ծանոթ, կյանքումտ փորձել ես ԱԱՀ վարել թղթային եղանակով? ԱԱՀ անցնողների 80%-ը հնարավորություն չունի նույնիսկ համակարգիչ գնելու, էլ ուր մնաց հաշվապահ պահելու.
> Պարզեցված հարկով աշխատելը շատ հեշտ էր, տնօրենը շատ հանգիստ կարող էր նաև հաշվահահ աշխատել. Ուղղակի սա առվեց ուրիշ նկատառումով` 
> 1 աշխատատեղերի` հաշվապահների ավելացում
> 2 գումարների թափանցիկությունն ապահո`վելու համար
> իսկ ստացվեց`
> 1 մանր կրպակները փակվեցին, իսկ մեծ խանութները` այսինքն իրենց խանութներն և սուպերմարկետներն ավելի մեծացան 
> 2 գումարները սկսեցին շրջանառվել իրենց բանկերով` այսինքն նրանք այստեղ շահում են երկակի` թե սպասարկնամ վճարից, թե գումարը շանկում շրջանառվելուց
> 
> Դե այսքանից հետո էլ ուր մնաց մանր և միջին բիզնեսի զարգացումը, համենայն դեպս ես չգիտեմ


Փոփոխությունները լավ ուսումնասիրի:
Փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսի համար լավ ձեռնտու պայմաններ են:

----------


## Zangezur

> Մի հատ գիրք կա, լավնա բայց շատ հինա արդեն. Մեջը կարողա լինի «Շուկայական էկոնոմիկա» Քոթանյան. Բայց ավելի լավ բան ասեմ, գնա Վիճ. վարչություն, այնտեղ ամեն ինչ էլ կա թե տեսական մաս, թե ցուցանիշներ 
> Իսկ ո՞ր առարկայինցա.
> 
> Մոռացա ասեյի Ազգային Գրադարանի ատենախոսությունների բաժնում նայի, այնտեղ էլ լիքը լավ նյութեր էլ կան. Եթե գնաս ազգային հիշի որ ատենախոսությունների բաժնից xerox չեն չողնում անես, ֆոտոյով գնա կնկարես հետո տանը հանգիստ կոմպով կկարդաս


Մեռսի, առարկան Տնտեսագիտության Տեսություն…

----------


## davzion

> Աջքիս դու տնտեսագիտական ոլորտի մենակ տեսական մասի հետ ես ծանոթ, կյանքումտ փորձել ես ԱԱՀ վարել թղթային եղանակով? ԱԱՀ անցնողների 80%-ը հնարավորություն չունի նույնիսկ համակարգիչ գնելու, էլ ուր մնաց հաշվապահ պահելու.
> Պարզեցված հարկով աշխատելը շատ հեշտ էր, տնօրենը շատ հանգիստ կարող էր նաև հաշվահահ աշխատել. Ուղղակի սա առվեց ուրիշ նկատառումով` 
> 1 աշխատատեղերի` հաշվապահների ավելացում
> 2 գումարների թափանցիկությունն ապահո`վելու համար
> իսկ ստացվեց`
> 1 մանր կրպակները փակվեցին, իսկ մեծ խանութները` այսինքն իրենց խանութներն և սուպերմարկետներն ավելի մեծացան 
> 2 գումարները սկսեցին շրջանառվել իրենց բանկերով` այսինքն նրանք այստեղ շահում են երկակի` թե սպասարկնամ վճարից, թե գումարը շանկում շրջանառվելուց
> 
> Դե այսքանից հետո էլ ուր մնաց մանր և միջին բիզնեսի զարգացումը, համենայն դեպս ես չգիտեմ


Տնտեսագիտության և տեսական և գործնական մասերի հետ էլ ծանոթ եմ:  Ես կասեի ավելի շատգործնականի հետ եմ ծանոթ: Ուղղակի երևի հարցին միակողմանի ես նայում դրա համար ել աչքիտ էդպես է թվում: Համամիտ եմ, որ շատ հարմար է հեշտ հաշվարկվող հարկեր օգտագործելը և հակառակը` շատ ավելի բարդ ձեռքով ԱԱՀ-ի հաշվառում վարելը, բայց համաձայնիր որ անհամեմատ ավելի դժվար է, կամ անհնարին տարբեր սկզբունքներով գործող տնտեսությունը* համակարգելը*: 
Կարծում եմ, որ հարկային բերեփոխումները հապճեպ արվեցին ու չհամակարգված: Պիտի անպայման հաշվի առնվեր երկրում մանր բիզնեսի ահավոր թույլ վիճակը: Պիտի խրախուսվեին մատչելի հաշվապահական ծառայություններ մատուցող կազմակերպությունների առաջացումը, որի դեպքում տնտեսապես նույնիսկ ձեռնտու լիներ ԱԱՀ-ի անցնելը:

----------


## Ahik

> Իմ ոչ մասնագիտական կարծիքով, այսօր կատարվող բոլոր օրենսդրական փոփոխությունները՝ այդ թվում և պարզեցված հարկի վերացումը, միտված են «սատկացնելու» մանր ու միջին բիզնեսը:


Հիմնականում ոչմի տարբերություն չի լինի, քանի որ մեծամասնությունը մեկա ԱԱՀ-ովա աշխատում, իսկ մնացած փոքրամասնությունն էլ ԱԱՀ-ով չի հարկվելու անկախ նրանից որ պարզեցվածի դաշտից դուրսա գալու :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Որովհետեւ կոկա-կոլան սոկ ա:


Մորֆ ջան, ստեղ հարցնեմ, էն թեմայում արդեն օֆֆտոպում ենք.
Ի՞նչ տարբերություն ալկոհոլային և ոչ ալկոհոլային խմիչքների միջև, որ մեկը պետք ա ակցիզ ունենա, իսկ մյուսը` ոչ: Օրինակի համար` օղին ու Կոկա-կոլան: Երկուսից ոչ մեկն էլ առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքներ չեն, ինչպես ծխախոտը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ ջան, ստեղ հարցնեմ, էն թեմայում արդեն օֆֆտոպում ենք.
> Ի՞նչ տարբերություն ալկոհոլային և ոչ ալկոհոլային խմիչքների միջև, որ մեկը պետք ա ակցիզ ունենա, իսկ մյուսը` ոչ: Օրինակի համար` օղին ու Կոկա-կոլան: Երկուսից ոչ մեկն էլ առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքներ չեն, ինչպես ծխախոտը:


Կուկ ջան, եթե դու ինքդ քո հարցի պատասխանը չես գտնում քո գրածին նայելով, ես քեզ չեմ կարողանա բացատրել:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, եթե դու ինքդ քո հարցի պատասխանը չես գտնում քո գրածին նայելով, ես քեզ չեմ կարողանա բացատրել:


Մորֆ, էս հարցի պատասխանն ունես, չես կարողանում մտքերդ շարադրե՞ս, թե՞ ալարում ես: Գոնե պատճառն ասա, իմանամ:

Հ.Գ. Ինչ որ մեկն այս հարցի պատասխանն ունի՞: Եթե այո, խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք:

----------


## Kuk

> Ակցիզահարկի տրամաբանությունը ընդհանրապես հետեւյալն է.
> *Ակցիզահարկը հիմնականում դրվում ա էն ապրանքների վրա, որոնց օգտագործումը մարդու համար առաջնային չէ ու իմաստն այն է, որ եթե դու բավարար բարեկեցություն ունես վճարելու այնպիսի ապրանքների համար, ինչպիսին սպիրտն ու ծխախոտն է, ուրեմն դու պետք ա վճարես նաեւ մի վրադիր գումար, որը բյուջե կգնա:* 
> 
> Հիմա ինչ վերաբերում է, ակցիզային հարկի ավելացմանը: Եթե ուշադիր լինես, ապա կտեսնես, որ տեղական արտադրության ապրանքների ակցիզահարկը չի ավելացել, ավելացել է միայն ներմուծվողներինը: Եւս  մեկ քայլ տեղական արտադրողին խրախուսելու ու օժանդակելու  համար:


Մորֆ ջան, հիմա ասա` Կոլան առաջնային ա՞, թե՞ ոչ: Կարծում եմ` կասես` ոչ, ես էլ եմ էդ կարծիքին, այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ Կոլա խմողներն այդ վրադիր գումարը չեն մուծում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ ջան, հիմա ասա` Կոլան առաջնային ա՞, թե՞ ոչ: Կարծում եմ` կասես` ոչ, ես էլ եմ էդ կարծիքին, այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ Կոլա խմողներն այդ վրադիր գումարը չեն մուծում:


Քո սննդի բաղադրակազմի մեջ սոկ մտնու՞մ է:

----------


## Kuk

> Քո սննդի բաղադրակազմի մեջ սոկ մտնու՞մ է:


Իմը մտնում է, բայց ոչ բոլորինն է մտնում. ասենք` մարդ կա ծիրան ա առնում, կամպոտ ա սարքում խմում, սոկ չի առնում, իր սնդդի բաղադրակազմի մեջ չի մտնում սոկը, էդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ ես, որ Կոլա եմ խմում, էդ ավել գումարը չվճարեմ: Այսինքն սոկը դա միանշանակ չի կարող մտնել բոլորի սնդդի բաղադրակազմի մեջ կամ չմտնել: Նույն հաջողությամբ օղին ևս կարելի համարել սննդի բաղադրակազմի անբաժանելի մաս և բաղադրակազմից դուրս: Իհարկե` մեկը միքիչ շատ, մեկը միքիչ քիչ, բայց ոչ միանշանակ:
Ռեդ Բուլը ակցիզ ունի՞:
Մի հարց էլ. էս չափանիշները ինչ որ ձևով որտե՞ղ ա սահմանված:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իմը մտնում է, բայց ոչ բոլորինն է մտնում. ասենք` մարդ կա ծիրան ա առնում, կամպոտ ա սարքում խմում, սոկ չի առնում, իր սնդդի բաղադրակազմի մեջ չի մտնում սոկը, էդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ ես, որ Կոլա եմ խմում, էդ ավել գումարը չվճարեմ: Այսինքն սոկը դա միանշանակ չի կարող մտնել բոլորի սնդդի բաղադրակազմի մեջ կամ չմտնել: Նույն հաջողությամբ օղին ևս կարելի համարել սննդի բաղադրակազմի անբաժանելի մաս և բաղադրակազմից դուրս: Իհարկե` մեկը միքիչ շատ, մեկը միքիչ քիչ, բայց ոչ միանշանակ:
> Ռեդ Բուլը ակցիզ ունի՞:
> Մի հարց էլ. էս չափանիշները ինչ որ ձևով որտե՞ղ ա սահմանված:


Երեւի չկարողանամ բացատրել:
Նայի, ակցիզահարկը ապրանքատեսակի վրա է սահմանվում, այլ որ թե բրենդների: Դու կոլա ես նախընտրում, մյուսը ծիրանի սոկ, էն մյուսը վաբշե կվաս ա սիրում: Դրանք ընդհանուր կոչվում են ոչ ոգելից խմիչքներ ու ակցիզահարկով չեն հարկվում:

Ռեդ Բուլը չունի:
Կա ակցիզով հարկով ապրանքների ցանկը, որը ներկայացված է «ՀՀ օրենքը ակցիզային հարկի մասին» օրենքում:

----------


## Kuk

> Երեւի չկարողանամ բացատրել:
> Նայի, ակցիզահարկը ապրանքատեսակի վրա է սահմանվում, այլ որ թե բրենդների: Դու կոլա ես նախընտրում, մյուսը ծիրանի սոկ, էն մյուսը վաբշե կվաս ա սիրում: Դրանք ընդհանուր կոչվում են ոչ ոգելից խմիչքներ ու ակցիզահարկով չեն հարկվում:
> 
> Ռեդ Բուլը չունի:
> Կա ակցիզով հարկով ապրանքների ցանկը, որը ներկայացված է «ՀՀ օրենքը ակցիզային հարկի մասին» օրենքում:


Շատ անորոշ ա թվում ակցիզահարկի պահը: Ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվում ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջուրը Ռեդ Բուլից, որ Ռեդ Բուլը չունի, իսկ գարեջուրն ունի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Շատ անորոշ ա թվում ակցիզահարկի պահը: Ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվում ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջուրը Ռեդ Բուլից, որ Ռեդ Բուլը չունի, իսկ գարեջուրն ունի:


Անորոշ չի, շատ հստակ ա:
Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե ոչ ալկոհալային գարեջուրը հարկվում ա, թե ոչ:/վերեւի գրառմանս մեջ ուզում էի ասել՝ մենակ չհարցնես, թե ոչ ալկոհալային գարեջուրը հարկվում ա, թե չէ :Jpit: /: Եթե հարկվում ա, ապա իմ կարծիքով էտ սխալ ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Անորոշ չի, շատ հստակ ա:
> Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե ոչ ալկոհալային գարեջուրը հարկվում ա, թե ոչ:/վերեւի գրառմանս մեջ ուզում էի ասել՝ մենակ չհարցնես, թե ոչ ալկոհալային գարեջուրը հարկվում ա, թե չէ/: Եթե հարկվում ա, ապա իմ կարծիքով էտ սխալ ա:


ալվ բա ինչի՞ Ռեդ Բուլը չունի ակցիզ: Սենց որ մտածենք, շատ ապրանքներ կարողա հիշենք, որ չունեն, բայց առաջնային չեն մարդու համար:

----------


## Ahik

> ալվ բա ինչի՞ Ռեդ Բուլը չունի ակցիզ: Սենց որ մտածենք, շատ ապրանքներ կարողա հիշենք, որ չունեն, բայց առաջնային չեն մարդու համար:


Ներեղություն իհարկե անտեղյակությանս համար, իսկ Ռեդ Բուլը ալկոհոլայինա

----------


## Kuk

> Ներեղություն իհարկե անտեղյակությանս համար, իսկ Ռեդ Բուլը ալկոհոլայինա


Ոչ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ռեդ Բուլ խմում ես տոնուսդ բարձրացնելու համար: Օղի խմում ես.... ինչի՞ համար ես օղի խմում: Ակցիզային հարկը նաեւ ունի առողջության համար վնասակար ապրանքների օգտագործումը սահմանափակելու ֆունկցիա:
Առաջնային ասելով նկատի չունեմ առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքները: Նկատի ունեմ, ոչ պերճանքի կամ այսպես կոչված ոչ լյուքս ապրանքները: Էտ ապրանքների համար ակցիզը  Ռոբին Հուդի սկզբունքով ա գործում՝ վերցնել հարուստներից ու տալ աղքատներին:

----------


## Ahik

> Ոչ:


Իմ մտքով անցավ, որ օրենքում բաց կա: Բայց եթե ալկոհոլային չի ինչի հարկեն:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջրին, ապա հարկում են գարեգուրը որպես հարկման տեսակ

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Հիմա էլ կհարցնես, թե նավթն ու նավթամթերքն ինչու ա ակցիզով հարկվում :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Իմ մտքով անցավ, որ օրենքում բաց կա: Բայց եթե ալկոհոլային չի ինչի հարկեն:
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջրին, ապա հարկում են գարեգուրը որպես հարկման տեսակ


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում` հարկում են որպես հարկման տեսակ, ի՞նչ ա, որ անունը գարեջուր ա, ուրմեն պետքա հարկե՞ն: Էս ի՞նչ կացին տեսակետ ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ռեդ Բուլ խմում ես տոնուսդ բարձրացնելու համար: Օղի խմում ես.... ինչի՞ համար ես օղի խմում: Ակցիզային հարկը նաեւ ունի առողջության համար վնասակար ապրանքների օգտագործումը սահմանափակելու ֆունկցիա:
> Առաջնային ասելով նկատի չունեմ առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքները: Նկատի ունեմ, ոչ պերճանքի կամ այսպես կոչված ոչ լյուքս ապրանքները: Էտ ապրանքների համար ակցիզը  Ռոբին Հուդի սկզբունքով ա գործում՝ վերցնել հարուստներից ու տալ աղքատներին:


Հա, հասկանում եմ, տրամաբանությունն էլ եմ տեսնում, բայց այ Ռեդ Բուլի համար պետքա սահմանվի, թեչէ օրինակ Ահիկը կարա բռնի ու նեղանա:
Բայց կարծում եմ` կան ալկոհոլային խմիչքներ, որոնք ակցիզ չունեն: Օրինակ «Մառոզ» խմել ե՞ս, հետաքրքիր ա` ունի՞, թե չէ:

----------


## Kuk

> Հիմա էլ կհարցնես, թե նավթն ու նավթամթերքն ինչու ա ակցիզով հարկվում


Չգիտեի էլ, որ ակցիզով ա հարկվում :Jpit:

----------


## Ahik

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում` հարկում են որպես հարկման տեսակ, ի՞նչ ա, որ անունը գարեջուր ա, ուրմեն պետքա հարկե՞ն: Էս ի՞նչ կացին տեսակետ ա:


Կացինա թե կացին չի չգիտեմ, բայց տեսակետ չի՝ օրեքումա գրված 
գարեջուր 1 լիտրը 70 դրամ 
http://www.parliament.am/legislation...=1472&lang=arm

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա, հասկանում եմ, տրամաբանությունն էլ եմ տեսնում, բայց այ Ռեդ Բուլի համար պետքա սահմանվի, թեչէ օրինակ Ահիկը կարա բռնի ու նեղանա:
> Բայց կարծում եմ` կան ալկոհոլային խմիչքներ, որոնք ակցիզ չունեն: Օրինակ «Մառոզ» խմել ե՞ս, հետաքրքիր ա` ունի՞, թե չէ:


Չեմ խմել, ի՞նչ ա որ:

----------


## Kuk

> Կացինա թե կացին չի չգիտեմ, բայց տեսակետ չի՝ օրեքումա գրված 
> գարեջուր 1 լիտրը 70 դրամ 
> http://www.parliament.am/legislation...=1472&lang=arm


Ֆոնտերը չի բերում իմ մոտ, եթե դժվար չի, ստեղ մեջբերում արա էդ օրենքից էն հատվածը, որտեղ ասվում ա, որ եթե մի բանի անունը գարեջուր ա, ուրեմն կապ չունի, թե մեջն ինչ ա, ուրեմն պետք ա ակցիզ լինի: Իմաստային առումով տենց լինի էլի, ոչ թե բառացի:

----------


## Kuk

> Չեմ խմել, ի՞նչ ա որ:


Այսպես ասած` ալկոհոլային լիմոնադ :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այսպես ասած` ալկոհոլային լիմոնադ


Ինքը ինչի՞ց ա բաղկացած:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Մեյլդ ասա օրենքը քեզ ուղարկեմ էլի :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինքը ինչի՞ց ա բաղկացած:


Տարբեր մրգային համերով, գազավորված, ալկոհոլային խմիչքներ են: Ամեն տեղ չկա, Սասում կա, հինգ հարյուր դրամ ա:

----------


## Ahik

> Ֆոնտերը չի բերում իմ մոտ, եթե դժվար չի, ստեղ մեջբերում արա էդ օրենքից էն հատվածը, որտեղ ասվում ա, որ եթե մի բանի անունը գարեջուր ա, ուրեմն կապ չունի, թե մեջն ինչ ա, ուրեմն պետք ա ակցիզ լինի: Իմաստային առումով տենց լինի էլի, ոչ թե բառացի:


Կուկ ջան օրենքի հետ չես վիճի, գրած էր գարեջուր 1 լիտրը 70 դրամ և վերջ.
Ալկոհոլային թե, ոչ տարբերություն չի դրված

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան օրենքի հետ չես վիճի, գրած էր գարեջուր 1 լիտրը 70 դրամ և վերջ.
> Ալկոհոլային թե, ոչ տարբերություն չի դրված


Ահիկ ջան, օրենքը մարդիկ են գրել, նենց որ կարելի ա վիճել, դեռ ավելին` կարելի ա պատռել ու նորը գրել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Տարբեր մրգային համերով, գազավորված, ալկոհոլային խմիչքներ են: Ամեն տեղ չկա, Սասում կա, հինգ հարյուր դրամ ա:


Ալկոհոլային մասը ինչի՞ց ա առաջանում:

----------


## Kuk

> Ալկոհոլային մասը ինչի՞ց ա առաջանում:


Այսի՞նքն :Unsure:

----------


## Ahik

> Ահիկ ջան, օրենքը մարդիկ են գրել, նենց որ կարելի ա վիճել, դեռ ավելին` կարելի ա պատռել ու նորը գրել:


ԷԷԷԷԷԷԷ, Կուկ էտի արդեն ուրիշ թեմայա

----------


## Kuk

> ԷԷԷԷԷԷԷ, Կուկ էտի արդեն ուրիշ թեմայա


Ուրիշ թեմա չի. եթե օրենքում կա սխալ, պետքա շտկել, որտև մի օր մեկը կտուժի դրանից, եթե կա բացթողում, պետքա լրացնել, իսկ եթե այն հիմնովին սխալ ա, պետքա պատռել ու նորը գրել:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ուրիշ թեմա չի. եթե օրենքում կա սխալ, պետքա շտկել, որտև մի օր մեկը կտուժի դրանից, եթե կա բացթողում, պետքա լրացնել, իսկ եթե այն հիմնովին սխալ ա, պետքա պատռել ու նորը գրել:


էէէէ Արտ որ ստեղ էդքան մատերդ ցավացնես,մեկա ով ա լսելու,ով ա օրենք փոխելու... :Mda:

----------


## Ahik

> Ուրիշ թեմա չի. եթե օրենքում կա սխալ, պետքա շտկել, որտև մի օր մեկը կտուժի դրանից, եթե կա բացթողում, պետքա լրացնել, իսկ եթե այն հիմնովին սխալ ա, պետքա պատռել ու նորը գրել:


Ես թերություն չեմ տեսնում: Եթե օրենքում գրվածա գարջուրը պետք է հարկվի ուրեմն թող հարկվի: Ոչ սահմանադրությաննա հակասում, ոչ էլ այլ օրենքներին:

----------


## Kuk

> էէէէ Արտ որ ստեղ էդքան մատերդ ցավացնես,մեկա ով ա լսելու,ով ա օրենք փոխելու...


Հա, մեկա կացինը էլի նույն տապոռն ա մնալու չէ՞ :Jpit: 



> Ես թերություն չեմ տեսնում: Եթե օրենքում գրվածա գարջուրը պետք է հարկվի ուրեմն թող հարկվի: Ոչ սահմանադրությաննա հակասում, ոչ էլ այլ օրենքներին:


Իսկ քո մոտ հարց չի առաջանո՞ւմ, թե ինչի՞ արդեն բազմիցս նշված Ռեդ Բուլից չի հարկվում: Եթե չի հարկվում այն պատճառով, որ ալկոհոլային չի, էդ դեպքում ինչի՞ ա ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջրից հարկվում: Ահիկ, բարդ բան ե՞մ ասում, որ առանց մտածելու քո ավանակին հրում ես առաջ: Օրենքը սրբություն չի, օրենքի վրա կարելի ա թքել ու նորը գրել:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Հա, մեկա կացինը էլի նույն տապոռն ա մնալու չէ՞


հա100% զարմանում եմ էսքան գլուխ եք դնում էս թեմայում :Blush:  մեկա սաղ սաղ նույնն ա ու մնալու ա նենց ոնց իրանց ձեռքա տալիս :Xeloq:

----------


## Kuk

> հա100% զարմանում եմ էսքան գլուխ եք դնում էս թեմայում մեկա սաղ սաղ նույնն ա ու մնալու ա նենց ոնց իրանց ձեռքա տալիս


Դե եթե մարդիկ օրենքը սարքեն իրանց համար սրբություն, տենց կլինի, բայց դե գիտես` չենք թողնի :Wink:

----------


## Ahik

> Հա, մեկա կացինը էլի նույն տապոռն ա մնալու չէ՞
> 
> 
> Իսկ քո մոտ հարց չի առաջանո՞ւմ, թե ինչի՞ արդեն բազմիցս նշված Ռեդ Բուլից չի հարկվում: Եթե չի հարկվում այն պատճառով, որ ալկոհոլային չի, էդ դեպքում ինչի՞ ա ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջրից հարկվում: Ահիկ, բարդ բան ե՞մ ասում, որ առանց մտածելու քո ավանակին հրում ես առաջ: Օրենքը սրբություն չի, օրենքի վրա կարելի ա թքել ու նորը գրել:


Թքել օրենքի վրա պետք չի, բայց եթե թերություն կա, կարելիա ուղղել: 
Քո ասածով դուրսա գալիս, որ սոկերն էլա պետք հարկել, էտ արդեն չեղավ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այսի՞նքն


Այսինքն էտ խմիչքի մեջ ի՞նչ կա, որ դրա հաշվին խմիչքը ալկոհոլային ա դառնում:

----------


## Kuk

> Թքել օրենքի վրա պետք չի, բայց եթե թերություն կա, կարելիա ուղղել: 
> Քո ասածով դուրսա գալիս, որ սոկերն էլա պետք հարկել, էտ արդեն չեղավ:


Ես չեմ ասում` սոկերից էլ թող գանձեն, ես ուզում եմ էդ օրենքի տրամաբանությունը հասկանամ. ինչո՞ւ ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջրից պետք է գանձվի, իսկ ՌԵդ Բուլից` ոչ
: Արդեն քանի անգամ էս հարցը տարբեր ձևերով տվեցի, դու էլի ինչ որ ուրիշ բաներ ես խոսում: Եթե կոնկրետ հարցիս կաող ես, պատասխանի, եթե ոչ, ուրիշ բաներ մի խոսա, թեման մի շեղի:



> Այսինքն էտ խմիչքի մեջ ի՞նչ կա, որ դրա հաշվին խմիչքը ալկոհոլային ա դառնում:


Այ էդ չեմ կարա ասեմ, Մորֆ ջան :Dntknw:

----------


## Ahik

> Ես չեմ ասում` սոկերից էլ թող գանձեն, ես ուզում եմ էդ օրենքի տրամաբանությունը հասկանամ. ինչո՞ւ ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջրից պետք է գանձվի, իսկ ՌԵդ Բուլից` ոչ
> : Արդեն քանի անգամ էս հարցը տարբեր ձևերով տվեցի, դու էլի ինչ որ ուրիշ բաներ ես խոսում: Եթե կոնկրետ հարցիս կաող ես, պատասխանի, եթե ոչ, ուրիշ բաներ մի խոսա, թեման մի շեղի:
> 
> 
> Այ էդ չեմ կարա ասեմ, Մորֆ ջան


Լավ, ինչի ես Ռեդ Բուլի հետ համամատում, ինքը գարեջուրա,

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես չեմ ասում` սոկերից էլ թող գանձեն, ես ուզում եմ էդ օրենքի տրամաբանությունը հասկանամ. ինչո՞ւ ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջրից պետք է գանձվի, իսկ ՌԵդ Բուլից` ոչ
> : Արդեն քանի անգամ էս հարցը տարբեր ձևերով տվեցի, դու էլի ինչ որ ուրիշ բաներ ես խոսում: Եթե կոնկրետ հարցիս կաող ես, պատասխանի, եթե ոչ, ուրիշ բաներ մի խոսա, թեման մի շեղի:


Ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջրից ակցիզահարկ գանձելը հակասում է ակցիզահարկի սկզբունքին:





> Այ էդ չեմ կարա ասեմ, Մորֆ ջան


Ինչ բարդ բան կա :Jpit: 
Սպիրտից ա առաջանում, իսկ սպիրտը հարկվում է :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լավ, ինչի ես Ռեդ Բուլի հետ համամատում, ինքը գարեջուրա,


Ահիկ ջան Կուկը ճիշտ ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչ բարդ բան կա
> Սպիրտից ա առաջանում, իսկ սպիրտը հարկվում է


Ես էլ ընկել էի մտածմունքների մեջ, արդեն բաղադրությունն էի ուզում հիշել, մի անգամ կարդացել եմ :LOL:

----------


## Ahik

> Ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջրից ակցիզահարկ գանձելը հակասում է ակցիզահարկի սկզբունքին:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ինչ բարդ բան կա
> Սպիրտից ա առաջանում, իսկ սպիրտը հարկվում է



Օրենքում գրված չի որ ալկոհոլային գարեջուրնա հարկվում, այլ գրվածա որ գարեջուրնա հարկվում, Եթե Ռեդ Բուլը գարեջուր չի ուրեմն չի հարկվի

----------


## Kuk

> Օրենքում գրված չի որ ալկոհոլային գարեջուրնա հարկվում, այլ գրվածա որ գարեջուրնա հարկվում, Եթե Ռեդ Բուլը գարեջուր չի ուրեմն չի հարկվի


Ահիկ ջան, գրելուց առաջ կարող ե՞ս մի քանի րոպե, եթե հերիք չի, մի քանի ժամ, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նաև օրեր ու ամիսներ մտածես, նոր գրես, ախր օրենքը անունների վրա չի աշխատում, օրենքը տվյալ ապրանքի էության վրա  աաշխատում: Եթե օղուց հարկվում ա, դա ոչ թե նրա համար ա, որ դրա անունն օղի ա, այլ նրա համար ա, որ ալկոհոլային ա:

----------

Morpheus_NS (28.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ահիկ ջան, գրելուց առաջ կարող ե՞ս մի քանի րոպե, եթե հերիք չի, մի քանի ժամ, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նաև օրեր ու ամիսներ մտածես, նոր գրես, ախր օրենքը անունների վրա չի աշխատում, օրենքը տվյալ ապրանքի էության վրա  աաշխատում: Եթե օղուց հարկվում ա, դա ոչ թե նրա համար ա, որ դրա անունն օղի ա, այլ նրա համար ա, որ ալկոհոլային ա:


Փաստորեն հասկացել ես :Jpit:

----------


## Ahik

> Ահիկ ջան, գրելուց առաջ կարող ե՞ս մի քանի րոպե, եթե հերիք չի, մի քանի ժամ, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նաև օրեր ու ամիսներ մտածես, նոր գրես, ախր օրենքը անունների վրա չի աշխատում, օրենքը տվյալ ապրանքի էության վրա  աաշխատում: Եթե օղուց հարկվում ա, դա ոչ թե նրա համար ա, որ դրա անունն օղի ա, այլ նրա համար ա, որ ալկոհոլային ա:


Լավ պարզա, ուզածդ ինչա, սենց շարունակելն անիմաստա, պետքա հասկանալ, թե ինչի են հարկել գարեջուրը, այլ ոչթե ալոհոլային գարեջուրը. Պերքա գտնել օրենքի բացատրությունը, էտ միքիչ ավելի բարդա: Խոստանում եմ հարցիտ ընթացք տալ, եթե տեղեկություն ունենամ ամպայման կգրեմ :Smile:

----------

Kuk (28.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Օրենքում գրված չի որ ալկոհոլային գարեջուրնա հարկվում, այլ գրվածա որ գարեջուրնա հարկվում, Եթե Ռեդ Բուլը գարեջուր չի ուրեմն չի հարկվի


Դե ես էլ ասում եմ, որ օրենքը ճիշտ չի:

----------

Kuk (28.02.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Փաստորեն հասկացել ես


Իմ հասկանալը հեշտ ա, դու Ահիկի վրա աշխատի :LOL:  Էդ հարցում ես փասս :LOL:

----------

Morpheus_NS (28.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Դե ես էլ ասում եմ, որ օրենքը ճիշտ չի:


Դե լավ էլի, մենք ստեղ նստած գուշակում ենք թե ինչիա տենց գրած, այլ ոչ հակառակը, Կարողա դիտմամբ են գրել, որ գարեջուր օգտագործողների թիվը այդ ձևով չշատացնեն, որի հետևանքով կարողա ալկոհոլիզմը ավելանա, որովհետև ոչ ալկոհոլայինը ավելի էժանա. Կսկսեն ոչ ալկոհոլայինից, հետո կանցնեն ալկոհելայինին, ասենք :Think: 
Հնարել սաղս էլ կարանք, ճիշտը օրենքի մեկնաբանությունը կարդալնա:

Հիմա ես հարց տամ, թույլատրվումա՞ անչափահասներին օգտագործել ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջուր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լավ պարզա, ուզածդ ինչա, սենց շարունակելն անիմաստա, պետքա հասկանալ, թե ինչի են հարկել գարեջուրը, այլ ոչթե ալոհոլային գարեջուրը. Պերքա գտնել օրենքի բացատրությունը, էտ միքիչ ավելի բարդա: Խոստանում եմ հարցիտ ընթացք տալ, եթե տեղեկություն ունենամ ամպայման կգրեմ


Ահիկ ջան, ես տեղելություն կարող եմ քեզ տալ, ավելին վերեւի գրառումներից մեկում արդեն տվել եմ: Ավելի մանրամասն գրեմ: 
Ակցիզահարկը երեք խումբ ապրանքների վրա է սահմանվում,  հետեւյալ նպատակների համար.
1. *Ալկոհոլային* խմիչքների եւ ծխախոտի վրա- դրանց օգտագործումը սահմանափակելու համար 
2. Նավթ-նավթամթերք-որպես փոխհատուցում ճանապարհների եւ նմանատիպ այլ կոմունիկացիաների օգտագործման համար
3. Այսպես կոչված «Լյուքս» ապրանքների վրա-եկամուտների վերաբաշխման նպատակով/այսինքն եթե կարողանում ես նման ապրանքներ գնել, ուրեմն պետք է նաեւ որոշակի վերադիր գումար վճարես, որ կգնա բյուջե/:
Իհարկե էս բոլոր նպատակների հետ միասին Ակցիզային հարկը նաեւ ֆիսկալ ֆունկցիա է իրականացնում:

----------


## Kuk

> Դե լավ էլի, մենք ստեղ նստած գուշակում ենք թե ինչիա տենց գրած, այլ ոչ հակառակը, Կարողա դիտմամբ են գրել, որ գարեջուր օգտագործողների թիվը այդ ձևով չշատացնեն, որի հետևանքով կարողա ալկոհոլիզմը ավելանա, որովհետև ոչ ալկոհոլայինը ավելի էժանա. Կսկսեն ոչ ալկոհոլայինից, հետո կանցնեն ալկոհելայինին, ասենք
> Հնարել սաղս էլ կարանք, ճիշտը օրենքի մեկնաբանությունը կարդալնա:
> 
> Հիմա ես հարց տամ, թույլատրվումա՞ անչափահասներին օգտագործել ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջուր:


Ահիկ ջան, դե բեր օրենքի բացատրությունը, լուսավորվենք այ ախպեր: Բայց չեմ նկատել, որ ոչ ալկոհոլայինն ավելի էժան ա :Unsure:  Հաստա՞տ տենց ա: Ահիկ, անչափահասներին ինչի՞ չի թույլատրվում օգտագործել ալկոհոլային խմիչքներ, նրա համար, որ դրանց անունը օղի ա, վիսկի ա կամ կոնյա՞կ, թե՞ նրա հաամր, որ դրանց բաղադրության մեջ սպիրտ կա: Էս ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջրի մասին հարցիդ պատասխանը: Դու էլի անունների վրա ես գնում` մոռանալով կարևորը` բաղադրությունը: 
Հ.Գ. Համ էլ էդ հարցդ արդեն թեմայից դուրս ա, քո համար նոր թեմա գտի :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե լավ էլի, մենք ստեղ նստած գուշակում ենք թե ինչիա տենց գրած, այլ ոչ հակառակը, Կարողա դիտմամբ են գրել, որ գարեջուր օգտագործողների թիվը այդ ձևով չշատացնեն, որի հետևանքով կարողա ալկոհոլիզմը ավելանա, որովհետև ոչ ալկոհոլայինը ավելի էժանա. Կսկսեն ոչ ալկոհոլայինից, հետո կանցնեն ալկոհելայինին, ասենք
> Հնարել սաղս էլ կարանք, ճիշտը օրենքի մեկնաբանությունը կարդալնա:


Էտ օրենքի հետ մեկնաբանություն չկա, պետք ա տեսություն կարդալ: Վերեւում արդեն գրել եմ:



> Հիմա ես հարց տամ, թույլատրվումա՞ անչափահասներին օգտագործել ոչ ալկոհոլային գարեջուր:


Չգիտեմ:

----------


## Ahik

> Ահիկ ջան, ես տեղելություն կարող եմ քեզ տալ, ավելին վերեւի գրառումներից մեկում արդեն տվել եմ: Ավելի մանրամասն գրեմ: 
> Ակցիզահարկը երեք խումբ ապրանքների վրա է սահմանվում,  հետեւյալ նպատակների համար.
> 1. *Ալկոհոլային* խմիչքների եւ ծխախոտի վրա- դրանց օգտագործումը սահմանափակելու համար 
> 2. Նավթ-նավթամթերք-որպես փոխհատուցում ճանապարհների եւ նմանատիպ այլ կոմունիկացիաների օգտագործման համար
> 3. Այսպես կոչված «Լյուքս» ապրանքների վրա-եկամուտների վերաբաշխման նպատակով/այսինքն եթե կարողանում ես նման ապրանքներ գնել, ուրեմն պետք է նաեւ որոշակի վերադիր գումար վճարես, որ կգնա բյուջե/:
> Իհարկե էս բոլոր նպատակների հետ միասին Ակցիզային հարկը նաեւ ֆիսկալ ֆունկցիա է իրականացնում:


Եթե դու հավես չունես օրենքը կարդալու իմ նեռվերը մի կեր: Օրենքը կկարդաս նոր կշարունակենք: Օրենք անթերիա, ձեր պեսնեը չեն կարդում, բայց լավ քննադատում են :Angry2: 
Եթե ալարում ես լրիվը կարդաս, գոնե կարդա 3-րդ հոդվածի առաջին կետը:
Հաջողություն:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Եթե դու հավես չունես օրենքը կարդալու իմ նեռվերը մի կեր: Օրենքը կկարդաս նոր կշարունակենք: Օրենք անթերիա, ձեր պեսնեը չեն կարդում, բայց լավ քննադատում են
> Եթե ալարում ես լրիվը կարդաս, գոնե կարդա 3-րդ հոդվածի առաջին կետը:
> Հաջողություն:


Հեսա էտ կետը 



> 1. Ակցիզային հարկով հարկման ենթակա ապրանքներն են գարեջուրը, խաղողի և այլ գինիները, գինենյութը, սպիրտը և սպիրտային խմիչքները, ծխախոտի արդյունաբերական փոխարինիչները, սիգարները, սիգարելաները և սիգարետները` ծխախոտով կամ դրա փոխարինիչներով, բենզինը, հում նավթը և նավթամթերքները, դիզելային վառելիքը, նավթային գազերը և գազանման այլ ածխաջրածինները (բացառությամբ բնական գազի):


Ու ի՞նչ :LOL:

----------


## Սև Տուզ

ՕԳՆԵՔ!
Ով գիտի ինչ տաարբերություն կա արտադրական համամասնության և ներարտադրական համամասնության մեջ? :Sad:

----------


## Economist

> ՕԳՆԵՔ!
> Ով գիտի ինչ տաարբերություն կա արտադրական համամասնության և ներարտադրական համամասնության մեջ?


Դե, առաջինը վերաբերվում ա ողջ ճյուղին, ասենք զարգանումա փայտի մշակման արտադրությունը, միաժամանակ զարգանումա ասենք, կահույքի արտադրությունը։ Իսկ ներարտադրականը վերաբերվում է արտադրամասերին, ասենք եթե մի արտադրամասի աշխատանք կախված է մեկ այլ արտադրամասի աշխատանքից,ապա ,բնականաբար, դրանք պետք է զարգանան համամասնորեն արտադրական պարապուրդներից խուսափելու համար։ Օրինակ կարի արտադրությունում՝ կտորի արտադրամասը և կոճակի արտադրամասը։

----------


## Adriano

Հարց: Ինչ ուղղություններ, մեթոդներ, նոր տնտեսական խթաններ են անհրաժեշտ ՀՀ ռեգիոնալ զարգացման համար?
Այս հարցը ծայրահեղ արդիական է, մեր նման փոքր երկրի համար: Այս առումով նույնիսկ ՀՀ-ն ունի առավելություններ-այն փոքր է: Բայց ինչու է Հայաստանը միայն ապրում Երևանով, մի քիչ էլ Գյումրիով: Իսկ մյուս քաղաքները և շրջանները? :Think:

----------


## Economist

> Հարց: Ինչ ուղղություններ, մեթոդներ, նոր տնտեսական խթաններ են անհրաժեշտ ՀՀ ռեգիոնալ զարգացման համար?
> Այս հարցը ծայրահեղ արդիական է, մեր նման փոքր երկրի համար: Այս առումով նույնիսկ ՀՀ-ն ունի առավելություններ-այն փոքր է: Բայց ինչու է Հայաստանը միայն ապրում Երևանով, մի քիչ էլ Գյումրիով: Իսկ մյուս քաղաքները և շրջանները?


Իմ կարծիքով խախտված է մարզեր– կենտրոն ինֆորմացիոն կապը։ Շրջաններում ինֆորմացիոն սովա :Think:  Դա լուրջ խնդիր է, որը 90-ականների մթությունից հետո ոչ մի կերպ չի լինում վերականգնել :Ok: 
 Առաջինը դա եկավ մտքիս, հետո կգրեմ մնացածը :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

իհարկե տնտեսագետները ավելի մասնագիտորեն կպատասխանեն այս հարցին, բայց իմ առաջին պատկերացումը այն է, որ ռեգիոնալ զարգացման համար նախ անհրաժեշտ է որ երկիրը զարգանա, հետո նոր արդեն շրջանառու միջոցներ շուկայական կամ ուրիշ մեթոդներով տեղաբաշխման հարց լուծվի: 
Երևանի թվացյալ զարգացումը հաշվի առնել պետք չի, քանի որ իրականում այն ոչ թե զարգանում է, այլ նախ սպառում դրսից ստացված գումարները, իսկ հետո էլ մի մեծ "լվացքատան" է վերածվել դրսի փողերի:
տեսականորեն կարելի է "լվացք"  անել նաև շրջաններում, բայց դրա համար մի հատ մեծ ձնագնդի ա պետք հավաքել, որ հետո նոր գլդորվի: էտ ձնագնդին ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարողանում հավաքի: եղել են լիքը փորձեր, ՝ Աբրահամյանի կողմից իր հայրենի շրջանում, նաև Արցախում: բայց դա մեծացնել ու կշիռ տալ դրան սենց չի հաջողվի:
իսկ թե ինչի՞, դրա համար պետք ա "խորը շնորհակալություն" հայտնել կոմկուսին ու նրա քարտուղար Դեմիրճյանին, որ շևջանները լռիվ դցեց ք…ի մեջ, գերակշիռ ռեսուրսները տեղաբաշխելով միայն Երևանում

----------


## ministr

Մի հատ սենց հարց,

Արտահանվող ապրանքը հարկվում է ՀՀ-ում? Խոսքը թանկարժեք մետաղների և դրա կարգի բաների մասին չի :

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Մի հատ սենց հարց,
> 
> Արտահանվող ապրանքը հարկվում է ՀՀ-ում? Խոսքը թանկարժեք մետաղների և դրա կարգի բաների մասին չի :


Ըստ ՀՀ մաքսային օրենսգրքի չէ, չի հարկվում

----------


## Katka

> Ըստ ՀՀ մաքսային օրենսգրքի չէ, չի հարկվում


Բայց նրբություն կա, չէ՞, կարծեմ: Ասենք, եթե ներկրում եմ այլ երկրից, մեր երկրում արժեքը ավելանում է/վերամշակում եւն/, դրանից հետո արտահանելիս կարծեմ հարկվում է :Think:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Բայց նրբություն կա, չէ՞, կարծեմ: Ասենք, եթե ներկրում եմ այլ երկրից, մեր երկրում արժեքը ավելանում է/վերամշակում եւն/, դրանից հետո արտահանելիս կարծեմ հարկվում է


Ահա, նայած ինչ են անում մեր մոտ, ինչ ռեժիմով են ներկրել, ինչ նպատակով, բացառություններ շատ կան, բայց հայրենական արտադրանքը արտահանելու ժամանակ չեն հարկվում, կարծում եմ մինիստրի հարցը սրան էր ուղղված: 

Հ.Գ.Հայրենակ արտադրանք ասելուց էլ էլի հաշվի են առնվում որոշ բացառություններ, արտահանման նպատակն էլ կարևոր է:

----------


## Katka

Երեկ բավականին հետաքրքիր հարցադրում լսեցի, որը  մի շարք հակափաստարկներով կարելի է հերքել, բայց մտածելու տեղիք տվեց, թեեւ եթե ազնիվ, դրա մասին վաղուց եմ մտածել, հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաեւ քննարկումը՝ *Տնտեսական ազատ մրցակցության ենք ձգտում, բայց արդյո՞ք արդարացված է մեր երկրի համար, գուցե երկիրը մոնոպոլիստական ուղղությամբ զարգացնելը շատ ավելի ճիշտ է*: Հարցս առաջին հայացքից լրիվ հիմարություն է, բայց հետաքրքիր է կարծիքները այս ուղղությամբ:

----------

davidus (26.02.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Երեկ բավականին հետաքրքիր հարցադրում լսեցի, որը  մի շարք հակափաստարկներով կարելի է հերքել, բայց մտածելու տեղիք տվեց, թեեւ եթե ազնիվ, դրա մասին վաղուց եմ մտածել, հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաեւ քննարկումը՝ *Տնտեսական ազատ մրցակցության ենք ձգտում, բայց արդյո՞ք արդարացված է մեր երկրի համար, գուցե երկիրը մոնոպոլիստական ուղղությամբ զարգացնելը շատ ավելի ճիշտ է*: Հարցս առաջին հայացքից լրիվ հիմարություն է, բայց հետաքրքիր է կարծիքները այս ուղղությամբ:


Հարցը շատ խորն է և հետաքրքիր: Ասեմ, որ սրա մեջ ոչ մի հիմարություն չկա: Չինաստանը, Կուբան, Սաուդյան Արաբյան երկրներ են, որոնց մոտ տնտեսության օլգապալացվածության աստիճանը բավականին բարձր է: Սակայն մեր նման երկրում խնդիրը այլ ձևով է դրված: Մենք ունենք ազգային եկամտի բաշխման ծանր մեծ բեվեռայնացում: Այսինքն տնտեսությունը փաստացի գտնվելով երկու երեք հոգու ձեռքում, հնարավորություն է տալիս քեզ, ինձ Պողոսին թալանել ու այդ փողերը տեղափոխել արտասահման: Այսինքն օլիգոպոլիայի ամենավատ դրսևորումն է Հայաստանում: ՀԻմա մեր նման սովորական մարդկանց աչքին հզոր բաներից են խոսում, ասենք մրցակցության խթանում, սակայն փաստացի մեր տնտեսությունից ստացված գումարները տանում ամերիկայում, եվրոպայում ապահով տեղ են դնում: Իմ կարծիքով  այս հարցը հետագա վերլուծության կարիք ունի, օդում ասես լավա վատա հարցին լուծում չես տա: Ինչպես նշեցի ուրիշների փորձը ՀՀ վրա տարածելն էլ սխալ կլինի: Այսինքն մեր մոտ արդեն զգում ենք օլիգոպոլիայի վատ հետևանքները, այն փողը, որը պիտի շրջանառվի մեր տնտեսությունում մեր թանկագին, հրաշալի, էլ ինչ ասեմ չքնաղագույն օլիգոպոլիստների միջոցով դուրս է գալիս: Այս դեպքում պարզ ձևով խախտվում է տնտեսության օրինաչափ զարգացումը, մակրոից անցել ենք չէ տնտեսական շրջապտույտի մասին, դե պատկերացրու էդ ցիլկլի մի օղակ չի աշխատում: Մի խոսքով իմ կարծիքով նույնիս օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսությունը պետք է լուրջ հիմք ունենա:

----------

Katka (26.02.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Երեկ բավականին հետաքրքիր հարցադրում լսեցի, որը  մի շարք հակափաստարկներով կարելի է հերքել, բայց մտածելու տեղիք տվեց, թեեւ եթե ազնիվ, դրա մասին վաղուց եմ մտածել, հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաեւ քննարկումը՝ *Տնտեսական ազատ մրցակցության ենք ձգտում, բայց արդյո՞ք արդարացված է մեր երկրի համար, գուցե երկիրը մոնոպոլիստական ուղղությամբ զարգացնելը շատ ավելի ճիշտ է*: Հարցս առաջին հայացքից լրիվ հիմարություն է, բայց հետաքրքիր է կարծիքները այս ուղղությամբ:


Թույլ տուր շնորհակալություն հայտնել հարցի համար: Բավականին հետաքրքիր ու լուրջ քննարկման արժանի հարց է:

Բայց նշեմ նաև որ հարցը շատ ընդհանուր է, քանի որ փոքր և միջին բիզնեսները մոնոպոլացման հակված չեն, իսկ եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով սկսում են կենտրոնանալ որոշակի թվով անհատների ձեռքում, ապա դադարում են լինել փոքր ու միջին (հատկապես փոքր), և վերածվում են ավելի խոշոր բիզնեսի: Հետևաբար կարելի է հանգել *ոչ միանշանակ* եզրակացության, որ քանի կա փոքր (մանր) բիզնես, տնտեսությունը (լայն առումով) չի կարող մոնոպոլացված լինել:

Մեզ մոտ (շնորհիվ մեր փառապանծ տնտեսագիտական բուհերի) որոշակի բացասական վերաբերմունք է ձևավորվել մոնոպոլիաների, մոնպսոնիաների ու օլիգոպոլիաների նկատմամբ: Սակայն անհերքելի փաստ է, որ տնտեսության որոշակի ոլորտներում նրանց գոյությունը ոչ միայն արդարացված է, այլև անհրաժեշտ:

ՀՀ տնտեսությունը այս առումով, ըստ ինձ, չափից ավելի է կենտրոնացած: Կան ոլորտներ (հատկապես սննդի ներկրման), որտեղ ուղղալի անթույլատրելի մոնոպոլացված վիճակ է: Ես կողմ եմ ազատ տնտեսական մրցակցությանը, հաշվի առնելով հենց մեր ազգային առանձնահատկությունները, ու սա արդեն մեկ անգամ ցույց է տվել իր դրական արդունքը 1995-1996թթ.:

Կենտրոնացված տնտեսությունը իրենից լուրջ վտանգ է ներկայացնում, քանի որ այդ դեպքում տնտեսական կրախի հավանականությունը բարձր է:

----------

Katka (26.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Հարցը շատ խորն է և հետաքրքիր: Ասեմ, որ սրա մեջ ոչ մի հիմարություն չկա: Չինաստանը, Կուբան, Սաուդյան Արաբյան երկրներ են, որոնց մոտ տնտեսության օլգապալացվածության աստիճանը բավականին բարձր է: Սակայն մեր նման երկրում խնդիրը այլ ձևով է դրված: Մենք ունենք ազգային եկամտի բաշխման ծանր մեծ բեվեռայնացում: Այսինքն տնտեսությունը փաստացի գտնվելով երկու երեք հոգու ձեռքում, հնարավորություն է տալիս քեզ, ինձ Պողոսին թալանել ու այդ փողերը տեղափոխել արտասահման: Այսինքն օլիգոպոլիայի ամենավատ դրսևորումն է Հայաստանում: 
> 
> ՀԻմա մեր նման սովորական մարդկանց աչքին հզոր բաներից են խոսում, ասենք մրցակցության խթանում, սակայն փաստացի մեր տնտեսությունից ստացված գումարները տանում ամերիկայում, եվրոպայում ապահով տեղ են դնում: Իմ կարծիքով  այս հարցը հետագա վերլուծության կարիք ունի, օդում ասես լավա վատա հարցին լուծում չես տա: Ինչպես նշեցի ուրիշների փորձը ՀՀ վրա տարածելն էլ սխալ կլինի: Այսինքն մեր մոտ արդեն զգում ենք օլիգոպոլիայի վատ հետևանքները, այն փողը, որը պիտի շրջանառվի մեր տնտեսությունում մեր թանկագին, հրաշալի, էլ ինչ ասեմ չքնաղագույն օլիգոպոլիստների միջոցով դուրս է գալիս: Այս դեպքում պարզ ձևով խախտվում է տնտեսության օրինաչափ զարգացումը, մակրոից անցել ենք չէ տնտեսական շրջապտույտի մասին, դե պատկերացրու էդ ցիլկլի մի օղակ չի աշխատում: Մի խոսքով իմ կարծիքով նույնիս օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսությունը պետք է լուրջ հիմք ունենա:


Չի գործի մեր մոտ:  :Think:

----------


## Katka

> Թույլ տուր շնորհակալություն հայտնել հարցի համար: Բավականին հետաքրքիր ու լուրջ քննարկման արժանի հարց է:
> 
> Բայց նշեմ նաև որ հարցը շատ ընդհանուր է, քանի որ փոքր և միջին բիզնեսները մոնոպոլացման հակված չեն, իսկ եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով սկսում են կենտրոնանալ որոշակի թվով անհատների ձեռքում, ապա դադարում են լինել փոքր ու միջին (հատկապես փոքր), և վերածվում են ավելի խոշոր բիզնեսի: Հետևաբար կարելի է հանգել *ոչ միանշանակ* եզրակացության, որ քանի կա փոքր (մանր) բիզնես, տնտեսությունը (լայն առումով) չի կարող մոնոպոլացված լինել:


Մեր մոտ փոքր բիզնես չկա: :Smile:  Բայց եթե նույնիսկ, ինչ ես կարծում՝ կլաստերային զարգացումը ՓՄՁ-ի լավ չի՞ լինի:




> Մեզ մոտ (շնորհիվ մեր փառապանծ տնտեսագիտական բուհերի) որոշակի բացասական վերաբերմունք է ձևավորվել մոնոպոլիաների, մոնպսոնիաների ու օլիգոպոլիաների նկատմամբ: Սակայն անհերքելի փաստ է, որ տնտեսության որոշակի ոլորտներում նրանց գոյությունը ոչ միայն արդարացված է, այլև անհրաժեշտ:


Չէ, խնդիրը բուհական ուսուցման մեջ չէ, կարծում եմ, խնդիրը վառ ու վատ պրակտիկ օրինակն է Հայաստանում:




> ՀՀ տնտեսությունը այս առումով, ըստ ինձ, չափից ավելի է կենտրոնացած: Կան ոլորտներ (հատկապես սննդի ներկրման), որտեղ ուղղալի անթույլատրելի մոնոպոլացված վիճակ է: Ես կողմ եմ ազատ տնտեսական մրցակցությանը, հաշվի առնելով հենց *մեր ազգային առանձնահատկությունները*, ու սա արդեն մեկ անգամ ցույց է տվել իր դրական արդունքը 1995-1996թթ.:


*Ճիշտ է, ես էլ դրա մասին մտածեցի մենք սնապառծ ու փառասեր ենք*:

----------


## davidus

> Մեր մոտ փոքր բիզնես չկա: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ, ինչ ես կարծում՝ կլաստերային զարգացումը ՓՄՁ-ի լավ չի՞ լինի:


Չէ, տենց մի ասա, լավ էլ ունենք, որ ուշադիր կողքերդ նայես, կտեսնես որ կա, դա անհերքելի է: Ըստ ինձ, նման համակարգված զարգացումը բազմիցս ապացուցել է իր կենսունակությունը: Իմ կարծիքով կլաստերային զարգացման գործում ամենակարևոր դերը պատկանում է պետությանը (կառավարությանը), քանի որ, ըստ էության, նա պետք է սահմանի և մատնանշի զարգացման առաջնային կլաստերները: Վատ չի լինի, բայց դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի մի խումբ գիտակ մարդիկ հավաքվեն իրար գլխի, լուրջ ու ծավալուն աշխատանք կատարեն այդ ուղղոթյամբ ու հնարավորինս անթերի փաթեթ ներկայացնեն կառավարությանը, սա էլ չառաջնորդվելով "գեղական" մտածելակերպով չդնի ու իր ուզած կետերը մտցնի այդ փաթեթի մեջ, այլ կազմակերպի լսումներ:

----------


## Katka

Ի՞նչ ա եղել դոլարին: Ինչի՞ է կուրսը սենց բարձրանում:ԿԲ չի՞ կարողանում կարգավորել: Գների հետագա ա՞ճ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չէ, տենց մի ասա, լավ էլ ունենք, որ ուշադիր կողքերդ նայես, կտեսնես որ կա, դա անհերքելի է: Ըստ ինձ, նման համակարգված զարգացումը բազմիցս ապացուցել է իր կենսունակությունը: Իմ կարծիքով կլաստերային զարգացման գործում ամենակարևոր դերը պատկանում է պետությանը (կառավարությանը), քանի որ, ըստ էության, նա պետք է սահմանի և մատնանշի զարգացման առաջնային կլաստերները: Վատ չի լինի, բայց դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի մի խումբ գիտակ մարդիկ հավաքվեն իրար գլխի, լուրջ ու ծավալուն աշխատանք կատարեն այդ ուղղոթյամբ ու հնարավորինս անթերի փաթեթ ներկայացնեն կառավարությանը, սա էլ չառաջնորդվելով "գեղական" մտածելակերպով չդնի ու իր ուզած կետերը մտցնի այդ փաթեթի մեջ, այլ կազմակերպի լսումներ:


Ես կասեի, ոչ թե փոքր բիզնես չունենք, այլ հակառակը՝ խոշոր բիզնես չունենք։ Էն ինչ մեզ մոտ համարվում ա փոքր ու միջին բիզնես, աշխարհում համարվում ա սեմշկա ծախողի մակարդակի բիզնես, դուքյան բիզնես, իսկ էն ինչ մեր մոտ համարվում ա խոշոր, դա էլ աշխարհի միջինին ա հազիվ ձգում։ Դրա համար մեր երկիրը յուրահատուկ ա, էս դեպքում վատ իմաստով։
Երկիրը փոքր ա, սպառողները քիչ են, դրա համար արտադրություն կազմակերպելը ձեռնտու չի լինում, մասշտաբի էֆֆեկտը չի լինում օգտագործել։ Հայաստանում իիի՜նչ բիզնես էլ անես, մեկ ա, գիտես պատալոկը էս ա, դրանից շատ շրջանառություն չես ունենա։ 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա կլաստերներին... ճիշտ ես, դրանով պետությունը պետք ա զբաղվի։ Բիզնեսը երբեք չի դնի միլիոններ ծախսի ոլորտների մրցունակության համար, առավել ևս ոչ մի բիզնես այնքան միջոցներ չի կարողանա ներդնել, որ միանգամից մի քանի ընկերություն հիմնի, որոնք նույն բիզնեսի արժեքային շղթայի տարբեր փուլերը իրականացնեն։

Հետո, հարցը մենակ ուսումնասիրությունները ու "փաթեթը" չի։ Կարող ա շատ լավ փաթեթ գրեն, մի հատ էլ վարկեր վերցնեն տարբեր հիմնադրամներից էդ փաթեթը իրականացնելու համար, հետո էլ դնեն իրանց ուզած ընկերությունների համար /նկատի ունեմ՝ իրանք իրանց բիզնեսի համար/ կլաստեր կառուցեն՝ արգելելով այլ ընկերությունների մուտքը ոլորտ։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հմմ... հետաքրքիր հարց է... Լուրեր չկան, բայց լավկլիներ իմանայինք, դեռ ինչքան կշարունակվի դրամի արժեզրկումը։ Ամեն դեպքում, երևի թե դրամով խնայողութոյւններ չարժի պահել։

Դեռ մեղադրողներ կա՞ն ԿԲ–ին, որ էսքան տարի կուրսը ցածր ա պահել՞  :Jpit:

----------

Katka (17.03.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Հմմ... հետաքրքիր հարց է... Լուրեր չկան, բայց լավկլիներ իմանայինք, դեռ ինչքան կշարունակվի դրամի արժեզրկումը։ Ամեն դեպքում, երևի թե դրամով խնայողութոյւններ չարժի պահել։
> 
> Դեռ մեղադրողներ կա՞ն ԿԲ–ին, որ էսքան տարի կուրսը ցածր ա պահել՞


ԱՄՆ-ի տնտեսության առողջացմամբ է, կարծում եմ, պայմանավորված :Think:  Բայց մյուս կողմից, արտահանումը ԱՄՆ-ի կկրճատվի, չէ՞: Մյուս կողմից ներդրումներն էլ կկրճատվեն: Եսիմ է :Think: 
Պահուստներում դոլար ունե՞նք: Երեկ ասում են բանկերը փակել էին, որ դոլար չառենեն: :Think:

----------


## davidus

> Ես կասեի, ոչ թե փոքր բիզնես չունենք, այլ հակառակը՝ խոշոր բիզնես չունենք։ Էն ինչ մեզ մոտ համարվում ա փոքր ու միջին բիզնես, աշխարհում համարվում ա սեմշկա ծախողի մակարդակի բիզնես, դուքյան բիզնես, իսկ էն ինչ մեր մոտ համարվում ա խոշոր, դա էլ աշխարհի միջինին ա հազիվ ձգում։ Դրա համար մեր երկիրը յուրահատուկ ա, էս դեպքում վատ իմաստով։
> Երկիրը փոքր ա, սպառողները քիչ են, դրա համար արտադրություն կազմակերպելը ձեռնտու չի լինում, մասշտաբի էֆֆեկտը չի լինում օգտագործել։ Հայաստանում իիի՜նչ բիզնես էլ անես, մեկ ա, գիտես պատալոկը էս ա, դրանից շատ շրջանառություն չես ունենա։


Դե եթե դիտարկենք (ավելի շուտ համեմատենք) մեր տնտեսությունը և, ասենք, Գերմանիայինը, ապա միանաշանակ ճիշտ է ասածդ: Երևի մենակ ավտոարտադրողների տարեկան շրջանառությունը բազմապատիկ անգամ մեծ է մեր ՀՆԱ-ից: Բայց, ամեն դեպքում, (օրինակի համար) փոքր խմորեղենի խանութը Հայաստանում էլ է համարվում փոքր բիզնես, Գերմանիայում էլ, անկախ նրանից այդտեղ գերմանական խմորեղեն են վաճառում, թե հայկական  :Smile:  Ինձ մոտ փոքր բիզնես ասվածը միշտ ասոցացվել է նման կարգի գործունեության հետ, անհատ ձեռնարկատիրության հետ: Միշտ սխալ են համարեն այն դասակարգումը, ըստ որի աշխատակիցների քանակով է որոշվում այդ բիզնեսի փոքր կամ միջին լինելը: Ըստ ինձ, շատ ավելի կարևոր է կազմակերպության կատարած դրամական շրջանառությունը:
Չգիտեմ ինչն է քեզ այդ կարծիքի հանգեցրել, որ մեր տնտեսության այդ յուրահատկությունը քեզ վատ է թվում, բայց փաստը այն է, ինչպես նշեցիր, որ ունենք թվաքանակով փոքր բնակչություն, որոշակիորեն սահմանափակ դրամական հոսքեր: Հարցը այն է, որ այս պարագայում հնարավորություն ստեղծվի առավել մեծ շահութաբերություն ապահովել:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա կլաստերներին... ճիշտ ես, դրանով պետությունը պետք ա զբաղվի։ Բիզնեսը երբեք չի դնի միլիոններ ծախսի ոլորտների մրցունակության համար, առավել ևս ոչ մի բիզնես այնքան միջոցներ չի կարողանա ներդնել, որ միանգամից մի քանի ընկերություն հիմնի, որոնք նույն բիզնեսի արժեքային շղթայի տարբեր փուլերը իրականացնեն։


 :Hi: 




> Հետո, հարցը մենակ ուսումնասիրությունները ու "փաթեթը" չի։ Կարող ա շատ լավ փաթեթ գրեն, մի հատ էլ վարկեր վերցնեն տարբեր հիմնադրամներից էդ փաթեթը իրականացնելու համար, հետո էլ դնեն իրանց ուզած ընկերությունների համար /նկատի ունեմ՝ իրանք իրանց բիզնեսի համար/ կլաստեր կառուցեն՝ արգելելով այլ ընկերությունների մուտքը ոլորտ։


Միանշանակ, ասածս ընդհանուր էր, տեսական և ենթադրում էր պետական կառույցների իրական շահագրգռվածություն: Այսօրվա դրությամբ, իմ գնահատականով, կլաստերային զարգացմամբ զբաղվելը Հայաստանում անիմաստ ժամանակի և, ամենակարևորը, դրամի վատում կլինի: Մեզ ավելի շուտ պետք է նորմալ, ներքին գործոններով չկաշկանդված կառավարություն ձևավորել, հետո նոր մտածել կլաստերային զարգացման մասին, քանի որ նշածդ վտանգը ոչ թե հնարավոր է, այլև արդեն գոյություն ունի:

----------


## davidus

> ԱՄՆ-ի տնտեսության առողջացմամբ է, կարծում եմ, պայմանավորված Բայց մյուս կողմից, արտահանումը ԱՄՆ-ի կկրճատվի, չէ՞: Մյուս կողմից ներդրումներն էլ կկրճատվեն: Եսիմ է
> Պահուստներում դոլար ունե՞նք: Երեկ ասում են բանկերը փակել էին, որ դոլար չառենեն:


մեզ նման 3-րդ կարգի երկրներում էֆեկտը միշտ 2-3 տարի հետո է զգացվում: Մենք նոր-նոր են թևակոխել ճգնաժամի փուլը: 2011-ին դեռևս առողջացման հույսեր չեմ տեսնում ( Աստված տա սխալվեմ  :Sad:  )

----------


## Katka

> Ես կասեի, ոչ թե փոքր բիզնես չունենք, այլ հակառակը՝ խոշոր բիզնես չունենք։ Էն ինչ մեզ մոտ համարվում ա փոքր ու միջին բիզնես, աշխարհում համարվում ա սեմշկա ծախողի մակարդակի բիզնես, դուքյան բիզնես, իսկ էն ինչ մեր մոտ համարվում ա խոշոր, դա էլ աշխարհի միջինին ա հազիվ ձգում։ Դրա համար մեր երկիրը յուրահատուկ ա, էս դեպքում վատ իմաստով։


Համամիտ չեմ: Խոշոր բիզնես մենք ունենք ու դա իսկապես խոշոր է միջազգային չափանիշներով: ԵՄ-ում ամենամեծ տոկոսը կազմում են միկրո ձեռնարկությունները, դրանք մոտ 6 աշխատողի կարգի են: Մեր տեսանկյունից սեմշկա ծախողի մակարդակի: Մեր փոքր բիզնեսը մեռավ դեռ էն վախտերը՝ պարզեցված հարկ եւ այլն: Իսկ մեր խոշորը իրանց միջինից շատ ավելի մեծ է ու դա առավել վերաբերում է շրջանառության մակարդակին:



> Երկիրը փոքր ա, սպառողները քիչ են, դրա համար արտադրություն կազմակերպելը ձեռնտու չի լինում, մասշտաբի էֆֆեկտը չի լինում օգտագործել։ Հայաստանում իիի՜նչ բիզնես էլ անես, մեկ ա, գիտես պատալոկը էս ա, դրանից շատ շրջանառություն չես ունենա։


Արտահանում, որակի բարձրացում: Ահա պատալոկի ընդլայնումը :Smile: 




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա կլաստերներին... ճիշտ ես, դրանով պետությունը պետք ա զբաղվի։ Բիզնեսը երբեք չի դնի միլիոններ ծախսի ոլորտների մրցունակության համար, առավել ևս ոչ մի բիզնես այնքան միջոցներ չի կարողանա ներդնել, որ միանգամից մի քանի ընկերություն հիմնի, որոնք նույն բիզնեսի արժեքային շղթայի տարբեր փուլերը իրականացնեն։


Օրենսդրական բազա չկա: Թույլ է: Ներդրողներ, կարծում եմ, կգտնվեն, բայց օրենսդրորեն պաշտպանված չեն: Կապերի համակարգում եւն: Պետությունը կլաստրների ձեւավորման միջավայրի ապահովմամբ պետք է զբաղվի եւ ոչ թե կլաստերների ձեւավորմամբ: Մնաս դրանց հույսին ու պետական բյուջեի հաշվին, կլաստերներ չես տեսնի: Մենակ թե բիզնեսմեններին պետք է կարողանա շահագրգռել: Բիզնես միջավայրի ազատականացում եւ երաշխիքներ, սա է պետության խնդիրը: Փողերը հոսում են արտասահման: Սուտ է, որ բիզնեսը փող չունի, բա խի՞ են տանում Դուբայում գործ դնում :Bad:

----------


## Katka

> մեզ նման 3-րդ կարգի երկրներում էֆեկտը միշտ 2-3 տարի հետո է զգացվում: Մենք նոր-նոր են թևակոխել ճգնաժամի փուլը: 2011-ին դեռևս առողջացման հույսեր չեմ տեսնում ( Աստված տա սխալվեմ  )


 Դու արդեն ճգնաժամի երրորդ ալիքն ես քո երկրում ապրում: Հիշի սեւ երեքշաբթին: :Smile:  Մեր նման երկրներում ոչ թե 2-3 տարի հետո ես զգում, այլ անմիջապես 2-3 վայրկյան հետո :Wink:  
Ներդրումներդ կրճատվեցին: Արտահանումդ կրճատվեց: Բիզնեսդ կրճատվեց: Սպառումը կրճատվեց: Գործազրկությունը աճեց: Խոպանը կրճատվեց:

----------


## davidus

> Դու արդեն ճգնաժամի երրորդ ալիքն ես քո երկրում ապրում: Հիշի սեւ երեքշաբթին: Մեր նման երկրներում ոչ թե 2-3 տարի հետո ես զգում, այլ անմիջապես 2-3 վայրկյան հետո 
> Ներդրումներդ կրճատվեցին: Արտահանումդ կրճատվեց: Բիզնեսդ կրճատվեց: Սպառումը կրճատվեց: Գործազրկությունը աճեց: Խոպանը կրճատվեց:


Katka ջան, մի անգամ ասել եմ, հիմա էլ կասեմ: 2010-ին պետբյուջեի կտարողական չունենք, մի 70% էլ չի ձգի: Սրանից ավելի վառ ապացույց ասածներիս դեռ չեմ տեսել: Անցած տարիները եթե համեմատես, կզգաս

----------


## Katka

> Դե եթե դիտարկենք (ավելի շուտ համեմատենք) մեր տնտեսությունը և, ասենք, Գերմանիայինը, ապա միանաշանակ ճիշտ է ասածդ: Երևի մենակ ավտոարտադրողների տարեկան շրջանառությունը բազմապատիկ անգամ մեծ է մեր ՀՆԱ-ից: Բայց, ամեն դեպքում, (օրինակի համար) փոքր խմորեղենի խանութը Հայաստանում էլ է համարվում փոքր բիզնես, Գերմանիայում էլ, անկախ նրանից այդտեղ գերմանական խմորեղեն են վաճառում, թե հայկական  Ինձ մոտ փոքր բիզնես ասվածը միշտ ասոցացվել է նման կարգի գործունեության հետ, անհատ ձեռնարկատիրության հետ: Միշտ սխալ են համարեն այն դասակարգումը, ըստ որի աշխատակիցների քանակով է որոշվում այդ բիզնեսի փոքր կամ միջին լինելը: Ըստ ինձ, շատ ավելի կարևոր է կազմակերպության կատարած դրամական շրջանառությունը:


Գերմանիայում կիրառվում են չափանիշների այլ համակրգ: Ճգնաժամի հետ կապված ԵՄ- ը «Business support act» փաստաթուղթը, որտեղ ոչ միայն շրջանառությունը, հաշվեկշիռը, աշխատողներն են հաշվի առնվում ձեռնարկությունները դասակարգելիս, այլ նաեւ դրանց կապը այլ ձեռնարկությունների հետ: Մեր մոտ տենց բան չկա: Դրա համար համեմատության չափանիշը ճիշտ չէ ընտրված: 
Իսկ ՍԱՍ ցանցը կարծեմ միջին է համարվում, բայց եթե շրջանառությանը նայես:  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Գերմանիայում կիրառվում են չափանիշների այլ համակրգ: Ճգնաժամի հետ կապված ԵՄ- ը «Business support act» փաստաթուղթը, որտեղ ոչ միայն շրջանառությունը, հաշվեկշիռը, աշխատողներն են հաշվի առնվում ձեռնարկությունները դասակարգելիս, այլ նաեւ դրանց կապը այլ ձեռնարկությունների հետ: Մեր մոտ տենց բան չկա: Դրա համար համեմատության չափանիշը ճիշտ չէ ընտրված: 
> Իսկ ՍԱՍ ցանցը կարծեմ միջին է համարվում, բայց եթե շրջանառությանը նայես:


ՍԱՍ-ը, ոնց ասում են, լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայա: Թվեր չնշեմ, ճիշտչի լինի, բայց եթե իմանաս թե հարկայինում ինչ թիվ ա նկարած իրենց ամսական շրջանառության հոդվածի դիմաց........  լացելու բանա, էդ թիվը իրնք մի օրում են ապահովում

----------


## Katka

> Katka ջան, մի անգամ ասել եմ, հիմա էլ կասեմ: 2010-ին պետբյուջեի կտարողական չունենք, մի 70% էլ չի ձգի: Սրանից ավելի վառ ապացույց ասածներիս դեռ չեմ տեսել: Անցած տարիները եթե համեմատես, կզգաս


Հա, բայց դրան ես դեմ էլ չէի, davidus ջան: Իմ ասածը այլ է:  :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում 2011-ին դրական տեղաշարժեր կլինեն այնքանով, որքանով խոշոր երկրները կառողջանան: :Wink:

----------


## Katka

> ՍԱՍ-ը, ոնց ասում են, լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայա: Թվեր չնշեմ, ճիշտչի լինի, բայց եթե իմանաս թե հարկայինում ինչ թիվ ա նկարած իրենց ամսական շրջանառության հոդվածի դիմաց........  լացելու բանա, էդ թիվը իրնք մի օրում են ապահովում


Լավ են անում: Դրա համար պետությունը ոչ թե պիտի հարկայինով նեղի, այլ ապահովի, որ փողերը մեր երկրում ներդրվեն :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Հա, բայց դրան ես դեմ էլ չէի, davidus ջան: Իմ ասածը այլ է:  Ամեն դեպքում 2011-ին դրական տեղաշարժեր կլինեն այնքանով, որքանով խոշոր երկրները կառողջանան:


Աստված տա, առաջին ուրախացողը ես կլինեմ:  :Smile: 

Ես քո ասածի հասկացա, ուղղակի մի քիչ չհամաձայնվեցի այն առումով, որ մենք ճգնաժամի "դեմքը" տեսնում ենք միանգամից: Իրական հետևանքները ավելի ուշ են երևում:

----------


## Katka

> Աստված տա, առաջին ուրախացողը ես կլինեմ: 
> 
> Ես քո ասածի հասկացա, ուղղակի մի քիչ չհամաձայնվեցի այն առումով, որ մենք ճգնաժամի "դեմքը" տեսնում ենք միանգամից: Իրական հետևանքները ավելի ուշ են երևում:


 :Smile:  Ո՞վ: Ուսանողը, աշակերտը, հա:  :Jpit:  Բիզնեսը, ներդրողները, աշխատավարձ ստացողները, չէ: Էսօր գները բարձրանում են, բայց մարդկանց իրական եկամուտները նույնն են մնում: Օրինակ ես վաղուց եմ զգում կրիզիսի ազդեցությունը :Jpit:  Աշխատավարձս նույն մակարդակի վրա է մնացել, ծախսերս պահպանվել են, կասեի ավելացել, գազի թանկացման հետ կապված :LOL: , գներն էլ բարձրացել՚՚:

----------


## davidus

> Լավ են անում: Դրա համար պետությունը ոչ թե պիտի հարկայինով նեղի, այլ ապահովի, որ փողերը մեր երկրում ներդրվեն


դե եթե պետությունը էդքան խելոք լիներ, այնպիսի ֆիսկալ քաղաքականություն կվարեր, որ (առանց չափասանցնելու) 1-2 տարում տնտեսությունը ոտքի կկանգներ, մեր ազգը ունակ ա դրան, հավատա: Նամանավանդ, որ նմանատիպ փորձ եղել է, ու հաջողությամբ պսակվել: Իսկ ներսում ներդրում ապահովելու համար պետք է ստեղծվի "գրավիչ" միջավայր, օրենսդրական դաշտ: Էհհ.... այ ստեղ են ասել, ումից ինչ ես ուզում...

----------


## Katka

> դե եթե պետությունը էդքան խելոք լիներ, այնպիսի ֆիսկալ քաղաքականություն կվարեր, որ (առանց չափասանցնելու) 1-2 տարում տնտեսությունը ոտքի կկանգներ, մեր ազգը ունակ ա դրան, հավատա: Նամանավանդ, որ նմանատիպ փորձ եղել է, ու հաջողությամբ պսակվել: Իսկ ներսում ներդրում ապահովելու համար պետք է ստեղծվի "գրավիչ" միջավայր, օրենսդրական դաշտ: Էհհ.... այ ստեղ են ասել, ումից ինչ ես ուզում...


Ռոմանտիկ ես երեւում :Jpit:  Անհնար բան չկա, դասակնների հետեւից մի ընկի: :Wink:  Ֆիսկալ քաղաքականությունը ասու՞մ ես կոշտացնեն, թե հակառակը:

----------


## davidus

> Ո՞վ: Ուսանողը, աշակերտը, հա:  Բիզնեսը, ներդրողները, աշխատավարձ ստացողները, չէ:


էդ ոնց էղավ որ բիզնեսը չի զգում??? չէ որ ինչքան գները բարձրանում են, այնքան սպառումը քչանում է, իսկ եթե սպառումչկա, առաջարկն էլ կկրճատվի.... հետևաբար եկատուտներն ու շահույթներն էլ կկրճատվեն: Բիզնեսի եկամուտը կրճատվեց, հարկերն էլ են պակասելու, ինչը էսօր պարզ երևում ա:

----------


## davidus

> Ռոմանտիկ ես երեւում Անհնար բան չկա, դասակնների հետեւից մի ընկի: Ֆիսկալ քաղաքականությունը ասու՞մ ես կոշտացնեն, թե հակառակը:


Ռոմանտիկի ոչ մի բան չկա (առաջին մարդն ես, որ ասում ես  :Jpit:  ), ոչ էլ դասականների մասին է խոսքը.... ասածս մեր. ՀՀ մասին է..... չգիտեմ, կհիշես թե չէ, բայց 1995թ.ին տնտեսության մեջ մոտավորապես նման վիճակ էր` ինչ ուզում եք, արեք..... ու մարդիկ արեցին, ֆուջիկայով տաքացող, պարսկական ձվով ու մարգարինով սնվող ժողովուրդը սկսեց մեկ-մեկ խտացրած կաթ էլ ուտել (կոպիտ օրինակ եմ բերում, նեղանալ բան չկա)....

Խոսքս իհարկե մեղմ ֆիսկալ քաղաքականության մասին է, այսօրվ ապայմաններում դրա կարիքը չափից ավելի մեծ է

----------


## Katka

> էդ ոնց էղավ որ բիզնեսը չի զգում??? չէ որ ինչքան գները բարձրանում են, այնքան սպառումը քչանում է, իսկ եթե սպառումչկա, առաջարկն էլ կկրճատվի.... հետևաբար եկատուտներն ու շահույթներն էլ կկրճատվեն: Բիզնեսի եկամուտը կրճատվեց, հարկերն էլ են պակասելու, ինչը էսօր պարզ երևում ա:


  :Jpit:  Ես ի նկատի ունեի, որ զգում ա:



> Ռոմանտիկի ոչ մի բան չկա (առաջին մարդն ես, որ ասում ես  ), ոչ էլ դասականների մասին է խոսքը.... ասածս մեր. ՀՀ մասին է..... չգիտեմ, կհիշես թե չէ, բայց 1995թ.ին տնտեսության մեջ մոտավորապես նման վիճակ էր` ինչ ուզում եք, արեք..... ու մարդիկ արեցին, ֆուջիկայով տաքացող, պարսկական ձվով ու մարգարինով սնվող ժողովուրդը սկսեց մեկ-մեկ խտացրած կաթ էլ ուտել (կոպիտ օրինակ եմ բերում, նեղանալ բան չկա)....
> 
> Խոսքս իհարկե մեղմ ֆիսկալ քաղաքականության մասին է, այսօրվ ապայմաններում դրա կարիքը չափից ավելի մեծ է


 Եսիմ է :Smile:  Տեսնենք:

----------

davidus (17.03.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Միշտ սխալ են համարեն այն դասակարգումը, ըստ որի աշխատակիցների քանակով է որոշվում այդ բիզնեսի փոքր կամ միջին լինելը: Ըստ ինձ, շատ ավելի կարևոր է կազմակերպության կատարած դրամական շրջանառությունը:


Արդեն քննարկվում են օրենսդրական բարեփոխումները, եւ կներռվեն աշխատողների թվաքանկը, շրջանառությունը եւ հաշվեկշռի ցուցանիշները:

----------


## davidus

> Արդեն քննարկվում են օրենսդրական բարեփոխումները, եւ կներռվեն աշխատողների թվաքանկը, շրջանառությունը եւ հաշվեկշռի ցուցանիշները:


Խոսքը ՀՀ նոր Աշխատանքային օրենսգրքի նախագծի մասին ա չէ???

----------


## Katka

> Խոսքը ՀՀ նոր Աշխատանքային օրենսգրքի նախագծի մասին ա չէ???


Չէ, խոսքս ՓՄՁ դասակարգման ցուցանիշների մասին է: Աշխատանքային օրենսգրքի հետ կա՞պ ունի:

----------


## Katka

Մի հատ սենց հարց ծագեց մոտս էսօր, ճիշտն ասած փորձեցի ճշտել, բայց վստահ չեմ: Դա նաեւ ծրագրավորողները կիմանան: Երբ համակարգչային ծրագրեր են մշակվում ու արտահանվում,վաճառվում, մաքսեր վճարվու՞մ են:

----------


## Դարք

մեր մոտ եթե չեմ սխալվում արտահանումը չի մաքսվում, եթե միայն եսիմ ինչ չես արտահանում. նենց որ 99 տոկոսով մաքսազերծման կարիք չի լինի. կարող ես ավելի ստույգ arlis.am ում փնտրի քո ուզեցած ինֆոն :Smile:

----------


## beginer

ուզում եմ իմանալ բիզնես պլանի հատուկ ձև, բովանդակության հերթականություն կա թե չէ Եթե կա ով կարող է ինձ մի բիզնես պլանի  ձև  ուղարկել,

----------


## Zangezur

> ուզում եմ իմանալ բիզնես պլանի հատուկ ձև, բովանդակության հերթականություն կա թե չէ Եթե կա ով կարող է ինձ մի բիզնես պլանի  ձև  ուղարկել,


Էս քեզ տեսական նյութ կապված բիզնես պլանի հետ, տես քո ուզածը մեջը կա՞՞՞
Biznes plan1.zip

----------

Դարք (04.07.2010)

----------


## beginer

շնորհակալություն: Այն էր  ինչ  պետք  էր:

----------


## beginer

Գործող հաշվապահ  կա 
մի հարց  կա  ԴՏ 543  ԿՏ 216
մանրամաս կարող եք ասել 
և հաշվապահորեն փոխանակում և  փոխարկումի  տարբերությունը
և 723  հաշիվը  իրենից ինչ է ներակայցնում և երբ են այն օգտագործում

----------


## Yevuk

Ժող, որևէ մեկը կարող ա՞ կոնկրետ օրինակներով բացատրի IRR ու EBITDA ցուցանիշները: Տեսական մասերը մի քիչ խառն ա, կարող ե՞ք պրակտիկ օրինակներ բերել:

----------


## Դարք

ահա

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:29 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:23 ----------

ԻՐՐ-ը այն տոկոսադրույքն է, երբ դրամական հոսքերիդ ներկա արժեքը հավասարվում է 0-ի: Ընդհանրապես ԻՐՐ-ը հաշվարկվում են, որոշելու համար արդյոք բիզնես-պրոյեկտը ընդունակ է աշխատելու. եթե վարկային տոկոսադրույքը մեծ է բիզնես-պռոյեկտի Իրր-ից, ապա պռոյեկտը շահութաբեր չի, հակառակ դեպքում պռոյեկտը խելամիտ կլինի իրագործել:
Untitled.jpg

----------

Yevuk (16.10.2010)

----------


## Արթուր_ջան

Վողջույն բոլորին… Կարող է ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ ասել  IS և  LM կորերի թեքության և տեղաշարժի վրա ազդող գործոնները ? Եթե դրան վերաբերող գրականություն ունեք էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով, խնրում եմ ուղարկեք… Շնորհակալություն!

----------


## Դարք

> Վողջույն բոլորին… Կարող է ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ ասել  IS և  LM կորերի թեքության և տեղաշարժի վրա ազդող գործոնները ? Եթե դրան վերաբերող գրականություն ունեք էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով, խնրում եմ ուղարկեք… Շնորհակալություն!


մեյլդ pm արա կուղարկեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Zhor(ARM)

> Վողջույն բոլորին… Կարող է ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ ասել  IS և  LM կորերի թեքության և տեղաշարժի վրա ազդող գործոնները ? Եթե դրան վերաբերող գրականություն ունեք էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով, խնրում եմ ուղարկեք… Շնորհակալություն!


http://www.hayref.am/uploads/harkabjudjetajin.doc

----------


## Արթուր_ջան

:Ok: 
thanks!

----------


## Haykolo1991

Բարեւ ձեզ,ով կարող է ասել,թե որտեղ կարելի է Հայաստանում սովորել հաշվպահություն,որ տրվի որակյալ կրթություն եւ վկայական վերջում....խոսքը մի քանի ամսյա դասերի մասին է եւ արժե արդյոք նման տեղերում սովորել?թե անիմաստ է?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

մեկ էլ կխնդրեմ,եթե այստեղ կա մասնագիտությամբ տնտեսագետ ու լավ է հասկանում այդ մասնագիտությունը թող գրի ինձ նամակ

----------


## Jane Eyre

*Մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ. Որն է պարտադիր սոցիալական ապահովագրության հիմնադրամի ֆունկցիան և կենսաթոշակային հիմադրամը մտնում է նրա կազմի մեջ, թե դրանք առանձին կառույցներ են:*

----------


## Artyom

Եթե ակումբում կա բանկում աշխատող կամ այդ ոլորտին տեղյակ մարդ, խնդրում եմ հարցիս պատասխանել. բանկի մասնաճյուղերը առանձին ֆինանսական հաշվետվություններ կազմում ե՞ն, թե՞ միայն բանկի գլխամասն է կազմում:

----------


## Zangezur

> Եթե ակումբում կա բանկում աշխատող կամ այդ ոլորտին տեղյակ մարդ, խնդրում եմ հարցիս պատասխանել. բանկի մասնաճյուղերը առանձին ֆինանսական հաշվետվություններ կազմում ե՞ն, թե՞ միայն բանկի գլխամասն է կազմում:


Մասնաճյուղերը հաշվետվություններ կազմում են, բայց էտ հաշվետվությունները կազմում են բանկի ներքին կանոնակարգով ու էտ հաշվետվությունների պահանջատերը բանկի գլխամասնա, այլ ոչ թե արտաքին ինչ-որ կառույց, օրինակ կենտրոնական բանկը: Մասնաճյուղում սովորաբար հաշվետվությունները կազմումա բանկի գլխավոր հաշվապահը կամ լիազորված անձը, բայց ինչ-որ կազմում են մասնաճյուղում, էտ ամեն ինչ նաև ստուգվումա գլխամասում, որտև էտ հաշվետվությունը կազմելու բոլոր տվյլաները նաև երևումա գլխամասում: Օրինակ եթե մասնաճյուղի գլխավոր հաշվապահը սխալվի, մեկա էտ ամեն ինչը գլխամասում կարա ստուգվի: Իսկ եթե քո հարցը վերաբերում էր հրապարակային կամ ոչ հրապարակային ( կենտոնական բանկին տրամադրվող) հաշվետվություններին, ապա դրանք միանշանակ տրամադրվումա բանկի գլխամասի կողմից:

P.S. էս էլ քեզ «Բանկերի հաշվետվությունների, դրանց ներկայացման ու հրապարակման» կանոնակարգ 3-ը՝ http://file.cba.am/download.php?view.39

----------

Artyom (06.09.2011), Katka (06.09.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մասնաճյուղերը հաշվետվություններ կազմում են, բայց էտ հաշվետվությունները կազմում են բանկի ներքին կանոնակարգով ու էտ հաշվետվությունների պահանջատերը բանկի գլխամասնա, այլ ոչ թե արտաքին ինչ-որ կառույց, օրինակ կենտրոնական բանկը: Մասնաճյուղում սովորաբար հաշվետվությունները կազմումա բանկի գլխավոր հաշվապահը կամ լիազորված անձը, բայց ինչ-որ կազմում են մասնաճյուղում, էտ ամեն ինչ նաև ստուգվումա գլխամասում, որտև էտ հաշվետվությունը կազմելու բոլոր տվյլաները նաև երևումա գլխամասում: Օրինակ եթե մասնաճյուղի գլխավոր հաշվապահը սխալվի, մեկա էտ ամեն ինչը գլխամասում կարա ստուգվի: Իսկ եթե քո հարցը վերաբերում էր հրապարակային կամ ոչ հրապարակային ( կենտոնական բանկին տրամադրվող) հաշվետվություններին, ապա դրանք միանշանակ տրամադրվումա բանկի գլխամասի կողմից:
> 
> P.S. էս էլ քեզ «Բանկերի հաշվետվությունների, դրանց ներկայացման ու հրապարակման» կանոնակարգ 3-ը՝ http://file.cba.am/download.php?view.39


դե առիթից օգտվեմ, կողքից մի հարց էլ ես տամ, զուտ հետաքրքրություննից դրդված: Մասնաճյուղերի հաշվետվությոնները ներառվու՞մ են կոնսոլիդացված ֆինանսական հաշիվների մեջ, որը ընդհանրացնում է դուստ ձեռնարկությունների հաշիվները, թե՞ մասնաճյուղերի համար այլ մոտեցում է գործում:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

Հարգելի Ակումբցիներ, որտեղից կարող եմ «Աշտարակ կաթի», «Անի, «Մարիննա» կամ նմանատիպ ձեռնարկությունների, պահեստների մասին ինֆորմացիա գտնեմ, օրինակ՝ պահեստի չափերը ինչքան են, ինչ սենյակներից ա բաղկացած,ձեռնարկության որ հատվածում ա պահեստը, և այլն…   
հ.գ. ով ինչ գիտի սենց բաների մասին թող գրի էլի, ինձ շատ օգնած կլինեք  :Blush:

----------

